# Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?



## Surfer5356 (19. Oktober 2019)

*Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Wie ist es , wenn jemand trotz Hartz4 PC-Gaming betreiben will? Lässt sich das finanziell überhaupt miteinander vereinbaren? Kann sich ein Hartz4-Empfänger einen TOP-PC und aktuelle Games leisten?
Ich stelle mir das ziemlich schwierig vor, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich. Zum Beispiel ein Hartz4-Empfänger, der 424 € monatlich zum Leben hat, entscheidet sich, einen Gaming-PC zusammen zu bauen oder neu zu kaufen. Selbst wenn er 200 € von dem Hartz4-Geld abzweigt, dürfte es kaum zu einen aktuellen PC für 1080p-Gaming reichen, der auch mindestens 2 Jahre zum Gaming taugt.

Ich habe mal nachgeschaut: Was bekommt man für unter 200 € bei ebay:

"Leistungsstarkes 4-Kern AMD FX Bulldozer Gaming-Aufrüst-System
AMD FX-4350 4-Core 4x 4,30 GHz Turbo Grundtakt: 3.80GHz
8 GB DDR3 1600MHz Markenspeicher
KEINE FESTPLATTE VERBAUT, ideal zum Aufrüsten
AMD Radeon HD3000 onBoard 1024MB Shared
DVI, VGA und HDMI - bis zu 2 Monitore anschliesbar
Gigabyte Markenboard mit vielen Erweiterungsmöglichkeiten
250 Watt 80 Plus Netzeil, sehr effizient und energiesparend
leisstungsstark genug für Grafikkarten bis zu GTX 1060
ohne Betriebssystem"

Keine  Festplatte, keine Grafikkarte und Betriebssystem. Meine Schlussfolgerung: Hartz4- Empfänger können sich einen GamingPC – selbst wenn sie sich richtig strecken – gar nicht leisten.
Es soll ja auch Vereine geben, die gebrauchte Computer verschenken. Aber auch dort wird man mit Sicherheit keinen Gaming-PC bekommen, sondern bestenfalls gebrauchte und veraltete Büro-Computer von HP oder so.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Muss man halt ein paar Monate oder Jahre sparen, bis man 500-700€ zusammen hat. Ist doch bei Kindern auch nicht anders.


----------



## Redrudi (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Verstehe die Frage nicht.Lebst du von Hartz4 und willst einen Gaming Pc oder ein Freund? Manche haben aber auch gedanken...hm.


----------



## amdahl (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Wenn man in so einer Situation eines hat, dann ist das Zeit. Man kann sich also in Ruhe informieren und auf Schnäppchenjagd gehen. Mit dem nötigen Wissen und Geduld ist es kein Problem, für 300€ oder weniger einen respektablen Gaming-PC zusammen zu schustern. Noch einfacher wird es, wenn man sich traut ältere Games zu spielen.
Aber mal ernsthaft, worauf zielt die Frage ab? Hast du vor den Job an den Nagel zu hängen, und Vollzeit-Gamer zu werden?


----------



## Stueppi (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Das geht nur mit lange sparen, gebraucht kaufen und mit Bekannten die hin und wieder etwas "hilfe" brauchen.
Vieleicht noch beim sparen Zeitpunkte planen wann man an Geld kommt, etwa die Nebenkostenabrechnung und Stromabrechnung. In meinem fall kommen da schonmal 400€ im Jahr zurück, aber keine Ahung ob das Amt da dann die Hand aufhält.


----------



## lol2k (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Surfer5356 schrieb:


> Wie ist es , wenn jemand trotz Hartz4 PC-Gaming betreiben will? [...]



Zuerst einmal sei gesagt, dass Jobcenter bereits gerichtlich zu einer Übernahme von sog. "Lernbedarfen" veurteilt worden sind - dazu zählen neben klassischen Schulbüchern auch Laptops, Tablets oder eben PCs. Diverse Urteile aus verschiedenen Bundesländern bestätigen also den Bedarf junger benachteiligter Menschen im Sinne der Chancengleichheit. Die technologische Entwicklung macht, auch wenn man als Außenstehender einen anderen Eindruck gewinnen mag, nicht vor Schulen halt. Die Anforderungen an Schüler*innen wachsen, organisatorische Vorgaben der Schulen auf digitalem Wege zu erfüllen. Kurzum: Antrag stellen und entsprechende Gerichtsurteile als Kopie beilegen. 
Weiterführende Infos zu diesem Thema findest du bspw. hier.

Was hat dies nun mit Gaming zu tun? Als ersten Unterbau mag ein PC für schulische Zwecke (bspw. mit einer relativ guten CPU versehen) eine solide Ausgangsbasis für einen späteren Gaming-PC darstellen. Auch mein erster PC fand aus "schulischen Gründen" den Weg in den elterlichen Haushalt.  Dieser wurde dann mit dem durch Ferienjobs verdienten Taschengeld Stück für Stück aufgerüstet. Einen kompletten Gaming-PC konnte ich mir damals nicht leisten; zum Zocken mussten noch Konsolen wie die SNES, N64 und Gameboy herhalten. 
Übrigens: Als ALG II-Empfänger oder Mitglied einer Bedarfsgemeinschaft sind die ersten 100€ anrechnungsfrei. Beispiel: Bei einer geringfügigen Beschäftigung (nehmen wir mal den klassischen "450€-Job"), gehören dir schonmal die benannten 100€. Von den verbleibenden 350€ werden dir nochmals anteilig 20% zugeschrieben (also 70€).  




Stueppi schrieb:


> [...]
> Vieleicht noch beim sparen Zeitpunkte planen wann man an Geld kommt,  etwa die Nebenkostenabrechnung und Stromabrechnung. In meinem fall  kommen da schonmal 400€ im Jahr zurück, aber keine Ahung ob das Amt da  dann die Hand aufhält.



Im Falle eines Leistungsbezuges sowie einer Kostenübernahme der Unterkunft (KdU) werden die Nebenkosten i.d.R. vollständig vom Jobcenter bzw. der Agentut für Arbeit getragen. Häufig entscheiden sich die Leistungsbezieher zu einer Abtretung, sodass sie mögliche anfallende Überzahlungen nicht zurückerstattet bekommen. Auch die Abschlagszahlungen für Strom werden bei vielen jungen Leistungsbeziehern auf das Minimum gedrückt; erfahrungsgemäß ist eine Nachzahlung wahrscheinlicher als eine Rückzahlung. 
Quelle: Ich habe einige Jahre als Case Manager benachteiligte junge Menschen beim Übergang Schule-Beruf begleitet und bei diversen Fragestellungen (sozialer und finanzieller Natur) unterstützt.


----------



## theoturtle (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Surfer5356 schrieb:


> Lässt sich das finanziell überhaupt miteinander vereinbaren? Kann sich ein Hartz4-Empfänger einen TOP-PC und aktuelle Games leisten?



Ich nehme Das jetzt einfach mal ernst und sage meine Meinung dazu.
Ich war selbst einige Zeit Hilfeempfänger und habe dennoch gespielt. Ist aber schon einige Jahre her. Dann allerdings wirklich keinen TOP-PC und keine aktuellen Games. Man kann auch gamen ohne ständig aktuell sein zu müssen.  Das Meiste an PC-Hard-und Software lag allerdings bereits vor, es gab noch genügend alternative Quellen seinerzeit und eine kleine Investition hier und da habe ich auch getätigt. Waren dann aber eher so 10€ im Monat (Spiele-Zeitungen mit Vollversionen). Wenn etwas Defekt war gab's im Bekanntenkreis meist extrem günstig etwas abzustauben um die Kiste wieder flott zu machen.
Nun die Moralkeule:
Dennoch halte ich es - aufgrund der Fragestellung und dem zitierten Teil - für eine absolute Fehleinschätzung, dass man als reiner Hartz-Empfänger mit einem TOP-PC und aktuellen Games sein Leben bestreiten sollte / kann.
Ja, man bekommt so einiges in den Po geschoben und muss sich um nicht viel kümmern. Zeit hat man massig. Die man aber vielleicht doch lieber damit verbringen sollte sich weiter zu bilden und damit auch etwas vorwärts kommt. Es gibt genug Angebote um aus diesem "Überlebensstandard" wieder rauszukommen, man muss es aber wollen. 
Ich habe nach einiger Zeit dann trotz fortgeschrittenen Alters noch eine Ausbildung nachgeholt und bin in die Arbeitswelt eingestiegen. Und habe vorher sogar einige Zeit damit verbracht mir Wissen anzueignen und den Berufspfad zu wählen. Bereut habe ich das kein bisschen. Ich kann sogar sagen ,ich bin stolz darauf, dass ich mich entwickelt habe.

Zum Punkt: Ich denke nicht, dass sich ein Hartz4 - Empfänger das wirklich leisten kann ohne Jahre darauf zu sparen oder anders noch subventioniert zu werden. Persönlich würde ich mich auch nicht gerade besser fühlen, wenn ich meine Dauer-Freizeit nur noch  mit Ablenkung vom echten Leben verbrächte. Und das sage ich aus Erfahrung.
LG, Turtle.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Surfer5356 schrieb:


> Wie ist es , wenn jemand trotz Hartz4 PC-Gaming betreiben will? .


Das hängt davon ab, wie man gelernt hat zu sparen. Ich kann, wenn ich will, immer noch für wenige Euro am Tag gesund und ausgewogen essen. Wenn man also seine Bedürfnisse reduzieren kann, weiß, wo und wie man sparen kann, dann mag ein guter Rechner möglich sein. Wenn Du dir aber anschaust, was Dinge heute kosten, geh fest davon aus, dass es schwer möglich wird, wenn man nicht schwarz arbeitet, die Tafel nutzt und nicht mehr heizt. 

Wenn Dir Hartz IV droht, dann versuch doch einfach auszuprobieren, mit welchen Mitteln du über die Runden könnst. Ich würde das nicht schaffen, ich kann auch mit einmal alleine Essengehen einen ganzen Hartz IV Monatssatz durchbringen. Und darauf kann ich nicht verzichten. Da wäre der Rechner eher gestorben, denn hin und wieder auf gutes Essen zu verzichten.



Surfer5356 schrieb:


> Keine  Festplatte, keine Grafikkarte und  Betriebssystem. Meine Schlussfolgerung: Hartz4- Empfänger können sich  einen GamingPC – selbst wenn sie sich richtig strecken – gar nicht  leisten.


Es muss aber kein teurer Rechner sein. Alte Xeon 1231 V2 zusammen mit GTX 970 bekommt man ziemlich günstig und damit lässt es sich gut Spielen. Spiele kauft man nicht zum Vollpreis, sondern 1-2 Jahre später auf dem Grabbeltisch für nen Appel und nen Ei. Das geht alles, wenn man das will.


----------



## Mottekus (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



theoturtle schrieb:


> Ich nehme Das jetzt einfach mal ernst und sage meine Meinung dazu.
> Ich war selbst einige Zeit Hilfeempfänger und habe dennoch gespielt. Ist aber schon einige Jahre her. Dann allerdings wirklich keinen TOP-PC und keine aktuellen Games. Man kann auch gamen ohne ständig aktuell sein zu müssen.  Das Meiste an PC-Hard-und Software lag allerdings bereits vor, es gab noch genügend alternative Quellen seinerzeit und eine kleine Investition hier und da habe ich auch getätigt. Waren dann aber eher so 10€ im Monat (Spiele-Zeitungen mit Vollversionen). Wenn etwas Defekt war gab's im Bekanntenkreis meist extrem günstig etwas abzustauben um die Kiste wieder flott zu machen.
> Nun die Moralkeule:
> Dennoch halte ich es - aufgrund der Fragestellung und dem zitierten Teil - für eine absolute Fehleinschätzung, dass man als reiner Hartz-Empfänger mit einem TOP-PC und aktuellen Games sein Leben bestreiten sollte / kann.
> ...



Als Bezieher von Leistungen nach dem SGB II ist das schwierig. Es ist halt sehr wenig Geld das man bezieht. Man muss sich also im klaren darüber sein das man zum sparen zwangsläufig an anderer Stelle sparen muss. Die Leistungen die man erlangt reichen selbstverständlich nicht um sich tolle neue Hardware zu kaufen. Meist kann man aber im Freundeskreis ein wenig günstiger an Teile kommen. Immer dann wenn die Freunde aufrüsten. Ansonsten bleibt nur der Gebrauchtmarkt, die Nebentätigkeit wie schon erwähnt und im Idealfall der Job den man bald findet.

Ich selbst habe auch mal solche Leistungen bezogen. Am meisten Geld konnte ich damit sparen das ich mir mit der Zeit das kochen angeeignet habe. 
Glücklicherweise habe ich dann nen Job gefunden als LKW Fahrer (Die Jobsuche sollte das Hauptaugenmerk sein sollte sofern man Leistungen bezieht) und nebenbei in einer Discothek an den Wochenenden gearbeitet. Von dem Geld habe ich mir dann eine Ausbildung finanziert die ich tagsüber an den Wochenenden absolviert habe. Das waren ein paar harte Jahre.
Mittlerweile bin ich 34 Jahre alt und aktuell wieder Auszubildender (duales System) weil mir mein Einkommen aus dem vorherigen Job nicht mehr "ausgereicht" hat für meine restlichen Lebenswünsche. Und man halte sich fest, die SGB´s sind aktuell auf meinem Studienplan xD

LG Mottekus


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Also ich kann sagen, dass man als Hartzer, wenn man es richtig macht, sich schon ein Gaming Rechner kaufen kann und noch anderen Technikkram, der nicht ganz billig ist. Hab das selber durch( leider Krankheitsbedingt).  

naja, ich muss dazu sagen, ich trinke und rauche nicht. Da kann man auch ordentlich sparen. 
So kann man sich im Jahr, schon ein  High-end Pc leisten. und Games werden im Sale oder key shop gekauft.


----------



## drstoecker (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

mit etwas geschick lässt sich bei ebay ein zb sandy bridge system ab 2011 für rund 50€ ersteigern, dazu eine grafikkarte (rx470)und schon hast du einen guten gaming pc für unter 100€. im luxx oder pcgh marktplatz gints auch schonmal sehr gute schnapper, aber dort wirst du noch keinen zugang haben da du noch nicht so lange angemeldet bist, vllt könnte dir ja generell jemand da helfen.


----------



## lol2k (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



ExtremTerror schrieb:


> Also ich kann sagen, dass man als Hartzer, wenn man es richtig macht, sich schon ein Gaming Rechner kaufen kann und noch anderen Technikkram, der nicht ganz billig ist. Hab das selber durch( leider Krankheitsbedingt).  [...]



So forumliert, suggeriert es dem Leser ein leicht verzerrtes Bild. Eventuell solltest du näher darauf eingehen, aus welchem Rechtskreis du aufgrund deiner Erkrankung Gelder bezogen hast (bspw. SGB XII?). Eingeschränkt erwerbstätig zu sein, zieht eine Flut an Anträgen nach sich, die teilweise jährlich - nach Aktenlage - neu eingereicht und bewertet werden. Im schlimmsten Fall wird man für den ersten Arbeitsmarkt als untauglich eingruppiert, womit der Anspruch auf Leistungen aus dem SGB I und II völlig entfallen und stattdessen die Erwerbsminderungsrenten bzw. EU-Renten greifen. Kein schöner Sachverhalt.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ein Einstiegs-Gaming PC fängt bei 600-700 Euro an.
Alternative wäre Cloud-Gaming.
Einen günstigen oder gebrauchten Office Rechner kaufen und ne einigermaßen gute Internetleitung haben.
Ich weiß allerdings nicht was das monatlich kostet und ausgereift ist das wohl auch noch nicht.


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



lol2k schrieb:


> So forumliert, suggeriert es dem Leser ein leicht verzerrtes Bild. Eventuell solltest du näher darauf eingehen, aus welchem Rechtskreis du aufgrund deiner Erkrankung Gelder bezogen hast (bspw. SGB XII?). Eingeschränkt erwerbstätig zu sein, zieht eine Flut an Anträgen nach sich, die teilweise jährlich - nach Aktenlage - neu eingereicht und bewertet werden. Im schlimmsten Fall wird man für den ersten Arbeitsmarkt als untauglich eingruppiert, womit der Anspruch auf Leistungen aus dem SGB I und II völlig entfallen und stattdessen die Erwerbsminderungsrenten bzw. EU-Renten greifen. Kein schöner Sachverhalt.





ich beziehe nur Harzt 4 ohne irgendwelche zusätzlichen Bezüge. Chronische Krankheit ist etwas kompliziert, worauf ich aber nicht weiter eingehen will. Mehrfache Amtsärzte hab ich schon hinter mir. Wo jeder was anderes sagt.. aber egal. Dein vorletzter Absatz, wäre fast passiert..zum Glück wurde nichts daraus.

Mach zwar gerade ne 20 std. Woche mit ein wenig Taschengeld , damit ich so langsam wieder in die Arbeitswelt reinkomme aber sonst ganz normal SGB2 auch vor der 20 Std Woche.  "sry" wenn das jetzt wieder so stumpf und nicht ganz klar rüberkommt aber bin leider kein guter Schreiber und etwas begriffsstutzig.


----------



## facehugger (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Spaß am Gaming kann man auch mit keinem _topaktuellen_ PC haben. Wenn es nicht gerade die neuesten Kracher in WQHD und der Detailstufe ultra sein "müssen", hat man auch mit älterer/gebrauchter Hardware Freude am spielen. Sollte doch schon langsam überall angekommen sein, dachte ich zumindest Vor langer Zeit hatte ich mal einen Bekannten, der jahrelang von der "Stütze" abhängig war und trotzdem recht ordentlich zocken konnte.

Altes System als Grundgerüst, dann darauf aufgebaut und nach und nach einzelne Komponenten (meist eh "nur" CPU und Graka) mithilfe des Bekannten-/Freundeskreises und Ebay/Kleinanzeigen aufgerüstet. Die Kiste war so trotz geringem "Verdienst" eigentlich immer recht flott. Es geht also, mit kleineren Einschränkungen...

Gruß


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



MircoSfot schrieb:


> Wieso die Frage? ALG2 Empfänger fahren doch mit´nen BENZ zum Jobcenter.


Klar.
der ist 25 Jahre alt und fällt vorm nächsten TÜV auseinander.


MircoSfot schrieb:


> ALG2 Bezieher haben einen besseren Gaming PC als der Wohlstand!


 Kann man ja von früher als Selbständiger haben.
Bis das Finanzamt zugeschlagen hat ... .


MircoSfot schrieb:


> Leg einfach mehrere Identitäten an, dann haste Monatlich deine 2000€, am besten gib noch Kinder an, dann kommste auf 10K€ monatlich.


 Kriegt ja keiner mit, im Computerzeitalter. 


MircoSfot schrieb:


> Bis das auffliegt, hast du dich schon zu tode gezockt!


 Danach darfst Du dann den Betrag in Raten abstottern und Privatinsolvenz anmelden.


----------



## azzih (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Wenn du nicht gerade ne Behinderung/Krankheit hast und deswegen nicht arbeiten kannst dann sollte deine Priorität nicht sein dir von deinem Hartz Satz ein Gaming System zusammen zu hustlen, sondern dich auf den Arsch zu setzen und ein Job zu finden.


----------



## HisN (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Für unter 200€ bekommst Du eine Nvidia Shield TV.
Damit zockst Du als hättest Du einen 1000 Euro PC. 
Nvidia übernimmt das ständige Aufrüsten.

Alles was Du brauchst ist eine dicke Internetleitung und eine dicke Steam-Library (naja, Epic geht auch^^).
Dann werden die Games gestreamt und nicht lokal ausgeführt. Geht wunderbar und ist bei Nvidia zur Zeit noch kostenlos.


----------



## sinchilla (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Also in Deutschland arbeitslos zu sein, ist ein wahres Kunststück und zeugt von extremer Faulheit gepaart mit der Skrupellosigkeit auf Kosten anderer (Arbeitender) zu leben. oder einfach nur extreme Dummheit. Ich meine damit jetzt nicht so ein, zwei Monate beim Jobwechsel oder Wohnortwechsel. Sondern dieses jahrelange Parasitentum ohne jedes Reuegefühl das Andere für einen jeden Morgen aufstehen und einem die Wohnung und Essen mit ihrer Arbeit bezahlen.

Die Bedarfsfälle sind entsprechend geregelt das Luxusgüter wie ein gaming-PC nicht erschwinglich sind. Somit wird man dazu gebracht seinen Arsch aus dem Bett zu bekommen um sich derartige Wünsche erfüllen zu können.

Desweiteren sollte man die im Übermaß vorhandene Freizeit nicht dazu nutzen, seinen Hobbies zu frönen sondern sich einen Job zu suchen.

Wenn ich mir vorstelle wieviele in Deutschland in den Tag hineinleben, um sich auf Kosten anderer dann noch einen gaming-PC zu kaufen, dann bekomme ich Hass.

Man sollte Hartz und co turnusmäßig kürzen bis es nur noch Essensmarken gibt. Damit kein Geld für Zigaretten, Alkohol und sonstige Genussmittel und Hobbies bleibt.

In meinen Augen, sollten entsprechende Wertgegenstände, bei regelmäßigen unangekündigten Besuchen, sofort gegen Essensmarken gepfändet werden.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

@sinchilla: Ich bin auch dafür das diejenigen, welche gesund sind, arbeiten gehen sollen sofern sie einen (zumutbaren) Job finden.

Aber deine Einstellung und Schreibweise hier, finde ich schon fast menschenverachtend.
Jeder kann mal in so eine Situation kommen, auch wenn er es jetzt noch nicht für möglich hält.


----------



## wuselsurfer (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Also in Deutschland arbeitslos zu sein, ist ein wahres Kunststück und zeugt von extremer Faulheit gepaart mit der Skrupellosigkeit auf Kosten anderer (Arbeitender) zu leben. oder einfach nur extreme Dummheit.


 So, wie dieser Kommentar.
Hab selten etwas dümmeres gelesen.


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Also in Deutschland arbeitslos zu sein, ist ein wahres Kunststück und zeugt von extremer Faulheit gepaart mit der Skrupellosigkeit auf Kosten anderer (Arbeitender) zu leben. oder einfach nur extreme Dummheit. Ich meine damit jetzt nicht so ein, zwei Monate beim Jobwechsel oder Wohnortwechsel. Sondern dieses jahrelange Parasitentum ohne jedes Reuegefühl das Andere für einen jeden Morgen aufstehen und einem die Wohnung und Essen mit ihrer Arbeit bezahlen.
> 
> Die Bedarfsfälle sind entsprechend geregelt das Luxusgüter wie ein gaming-PC nicht erschwinglich sind. Somit wird man dazu gebracht seinen Arsch aus dem Bett zu bekommen um sich derartige Wünsche erfüllen zu können.
> 
> ...



du willst also solche Zustände wie in Amerika und co    kannst anscheinend auch nur von A nach B denken


----------



## sinchilla (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



> . Aber deine Einstellung und Schreibweise hier, finde ich schon fast menschenverachtend.
> Jeder kann mal in so eine Situation kommen, auch wenn er es jetzt noch nicht für möglich hält.


 sry, aber da platzt mir die Hutschnur, vllt etwas drastisch ausgedrückt, aber jeder mit zwei gesunden Händen sollte als erstes versuchen mit diesen sein Leben zu bestreiten, anstatt diese aufzuhalten um dann noch Ansprüche zu stellen. Sicher kann man unverschuldet arbeitslos werden, ich schrieb ja auch das es vorkommen kann. Ich spreche eher von der Zielgruppe welche bewusst jahrelang parasitiert und sich dann noch beschwert das sie sich kein würdevolles Leben ermöglichen können.

Ich arbeite grob im zweiwöchigen Rhythmus, mit 12h pro Tag.  Dann hab ich jeden Monat zwei Wochen frei. In dieser Zeit sehe ich aber auch meine Familie und co. nicht, auch nicht meinem PC. Da ich aktuell viel in England und Dänemark tätig bin.

Nach zwei Wochen bin ich aber auch platt und brauche ein paar Tage wieder zum klar kommen.

Wir gesagt ich spreche von denjenigen die bewusst nicht arbeiten wollen.


----------



## facehugger (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Also in Deutschland arbeitslos zu sein, ist ein wahres Kunststück und zeugt von extremer Faulheit gepaart mit der Skrupellosigkeit auf Kosten anderer (Arbeitender) zu leben. oder einfach nur extreme Dummheit. Ich meine damit jetzt nicht so ein, zwei Monate beim Jobwechsel oder Wohnortwechsel. Sondern dieses jahrelange Parasitentum ohne jedes Reuegefühl das Andere für einen jeden Morgen aufstehen und einem die Wohnung und Essen mit ihrer Arbeit bezahlen.
> 
> Die Bedarfsfälle sind entsprechend geregelt das Luxusgüter wie ein gaming-PC nicht erschwinglich sind. Somit wird man dazu gebracht seinen Arsch aus dem Bett zu bekommen um sich derartige Wünsche erfüllen zu können.
> 
> ...


Du kannst aber nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, dies gilt für praktisch alle Belange des Lebens. Es gibt genügend Leute, die ohne eigenes verschulden in diese Abhängigkeit geraten sind. Klar gibt es immer Nutznießer eines solchen Systems, aber jene gab es, gibt es und wird es immer geben. Aber das sind meist Einzelfälle und nicht die breite Masse...

Gruß


----------



## azzih (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Naja er hats vielleicht etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber im Prinzip hat er Recht. Heute ist man selbst bei guten Jobs oft nur einer von vielleicht 10-20 Bewerbern, viele mittelständische Unternehmen laden mittlerweile quasi jeden Bewerber zum Gespräch ein.
Ausser in Ausnahmefällen hast du einfach aktuell kein Grund längerfristig arbeitslos zu sein und dich damit auch noch anzufreunden.

Ich habe auch seit meiner Jugend immer gearbeitet für Dinge die ich mir leisten wollte. Verstehe Leute einfach nicht die damit zufrieden sein können nichts zu tun. Im Endeffekt bekommen die ja nicht das Geld vom Staat, sondern von jedem Bürger der morgens um 6 Uhr aufsteht und und für sie Sozialabgaben mitzahlt. Und ganz ehrlich es gibt kaum ein "unzumutbaren Job". Wenn du nicht gleich ein neuen Job in deiner Wunschbranche findest, dann arbeitest du halt solang was anderes. Hab auch schon bestimmt 20+ Jobs gemacht, manche spannender andere eher nervig und anstrengend, aber das sind alles Erfahrungen die dich als Person auch weiterbringen.


----------



## sinchilla (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ich wiederhole mich noch einmal, ich meine die, die nicht arbeiten wollen. So ich hab morgen ein langen Tag vor mir mit viel Verantwortung für mein Team bzw deren Gesundheit, in dem Sinne, Nachti. Ich lese mir morgen gerne eure verbalen Lynchversuche durch


----------



## TomatenKenny (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich noch einmal, ich meine die, die nicht arbeiten wollen. So ich hab morgen ein langen Tag vor mir mit viel Verantwortung für mein Team bzw deren Gesundheit, in dem Sinne, Nachti. Ich lese mir morgen gerne eure verbalen Lynchversuche durch



ok, dann kann man das noch verstehen. es lass sich bloß so, als würdest du alle verteufeln, die Hartz4 bekommen.


----------



## RyzA (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



azzih schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich es gibt kaum ein "unzumutbaren Job". Wenn du nicht gleich ein neuen Job in deiner Wunschbranche findest, dann arbeitest du halt solang was anderes. Hab auch schon bestimmt 20+ Jobs gemacht, manche spannender andere eher nervig und anstrengend, aber das sind alles Erfahrungen die dich als Person auch weiterbringen.


Würdest du auch in einen Schlachthof arbeiten? 
Ich könnte das nicht.

Und ich habe in meinem Leben auch diverse Berufe schon ausgeübt.



sinchilla schrieb:


> Ich lese mir morgen gerne eure verbalen Lynchversuche durch


"Lynchversuche" sehr witzig. Du hast ja auch ganz schön ausgeteilt.


----------



## azzih (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Nein Schlachthof würde ich auch nicht arbeiten und könnte ich auch nicht. So viel negativ Karma wie man da anhäuft wird man in seinem Leben nicht mehr los. Aber das is ja auch schon ein ziemliches Extrem, so viele von solchen Jobs gibt es glücklicherweise nicht und hoffe das wir in den nächsten Jahren Massentierhaltung in der aktuellen Form endlich abschaffen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



lol2k schrieb:


> Im schlimmsten Fall wird man für den ersten Arbeitsmarkt als untauglich eingruppiert, womit der Anspruch auf Leistungen aus dem SGB I und II völlig entfallen und stattdessen die Erwerbsminderungsrenten bzw. EU-Renten greifen.



Da ist dann halt die Frage, wie man versichert ist. Eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung würde dann auch in dem Fall greifen.




azzih schrieb:


> Nein Schlachthof würde ich auch nicht arbeiten und könnte ich auch nicht.



Da ist der deutsche Arbeiter auch viel zu teuer für. Die nehmen dann lieber Rumänen für 5€ pro Stunde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> ... zeugt von extremer Faulheit ...
> ... Skrupellosigkeit...
> ... extreme Dummhei ...
> ...  jahrelange Parasitentum ...
> ... ohne jedes Reuegefühl ....


SCHÄM DICH!


----------



## Stueppi (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

@sinchilla 
Ja du hast recht in dem Teil das man in DE sehr leicht Abreit bekommt.
Leider scheinst du nicht zu verstehen das die meisten Stellenangebote nur noch von Zeitarbeitsfirmen stammen. Die zahlen nicht gut und für die bist du nur eine billige Resource.
Das wird dich jetzt sicher wundern, aber Mindestlohn lohnt sich nicht und niemand sollte dafür arbeiten gehen, in der hoffnung das die Sklavenhändler die Gehälter deutlich erhöhen.
ca. 960€ hab ich damals bekommen, dafür musste ich meine Freizeit quasi aufgeben und wurde sehr schnell ausgetauscht, weil der Chef mich nciht mehr brauchte.
Damals wohnte ich noch bei Mutter, deshalb ging das ja noch, aber heute könnte ich mir es nicht mehr Leisten für das bisschen zu arbeiten. Meine kosten sind einfach höher. Am ende hängt man dann wieder beim Amt weil man aufstocken muss, toll super Lösung.
Mit HartzIV kann man, wenn man nicht faul ist (ich geh einfach davon aus das der TE nicht faul ist) sich neue Möglichkeiten eröffnen, Weiterbildungen, Umschulungen etc. werden bezahlt, aber behaupte nicht einfach das die Leute keine Lust haben zu arbeiten.
Man sollte HartzIV Empfänger nicht mit noch mehr Mist strafen, HartzIV ist schon ne Strafe. Lieber Mindestlohn deutlich erhöhen, oder Steuern erleichtern, damit wäre einem viel mehr geholfen als mit Essensmarken.
Nichts motiviert einen so sehr wie Geld um arbeiten zu gehen. Das "gute Gefühl" sein Geld selbst zu verdienen kannst du behalten, das zahlt nämlich keine Rechnungen.


----------



## lol2k (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Da ist dann halt die Frage, wie man versichert ist. Eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung würde dann auch in dem Fall greifen.



Auf die würde ich mich nicht gänzlich verlassen. Versicherungen sind in puncto Berufsunfähigkeit stets bestrebt, die Leistung  mit der Begründung zu verweigern, dass Betroffene theoretisch  noch eine andere, gleichwertige Arbeit gesundheitlich bewältigen  könnte. Oft zielen die Versicherer aber darauf ab, ob der Versicherte  trotz einer längeren zeitlichen Unterbrechung noch am Arbeitsmarkt  vermittelbar wäre. Dann wird aufgrund des konkreten Berufsbildes  geprüft, welchen Einfluss die Unterbrechung auf die  Arbeitsmarktchancen des Versicherten hätte. Bei Berufsbildern, bei  denen das gelernte Wissen schnell veraltet ist (bspw. in der  IT-Branche), senken Unterbrechungen die Arbeitsmarktchancen erheblich  und können dazu führen, dass die Möglichkeit des Verweises auf einen möglichen Vorberuf besteht. 

Bei Hartz-IV-Leistungen bzw. ergänzender Sozialhilfe handelt es  sich um Sozialleistungen, für die eine Bedürftigkeitsprüfung erfolgen muss. Jobcenter bzw. Agentur für Arbeit prüfen in erster Linie, ob der Antragsteller seinen  Lebensunterhalt ohne Unterstützung bestreiten kann. Bei der Prüfung werden auch die  Leistungen aus privaten Versicherungen miteinbezogen bzw. angerechnet. Kann  jemand mithilfe der privaten Berufsunfähigkeitsrente seinen  Lebensunterhalt ganz oder teilweise bestreiten, führt das natürlich in Konsequenz zur  Kürzung oder zum Ausschluss der Ansprüche auf Sozialleistungen. Die Krux: Jnd. der erwerbslos ist, kann dauerhaft kaum hohe Beitragsraten begleichen - eine sehr niedrige  Berufsunfähigkeitsrente ist quasi unsinnig, da die staatlichen Sozialleistungen zur  Existenzsicherung über dem Niveau der Berufsunfähigkeitsrente liegen. 

Kurzum: Die Gefahr, dass gesundheitliche, dauerhafte Beeinträchtigungen zur systematischen Armut führen, sind nicht so weit hergeholt, wie man auf den ersten Blick vermuten mag.


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Surfer5356 schrieb:


> Wie ist es , wenn jemand trotz Hartz4 PC-Gaming betreiben will? Lässt sich das finanziell überhaupt miteinander vereinbaren? Kann sich ein Hartz4-Empfänger einen TOP-PC und aktuelle Games leisten?
> Ich stelle mir das ziemlich schwierig vor, wenn nicht sogar unmöglich. Zum Beispiel ein Hartz4-Empfänger, der 424 € monatlich zum Leben hat, entscheidet sich, einen Gaming-PC zusammen zu bauen oder neu zu kaufen. Selbst wenn er 200 € von dem Hartz4-Geld abzweigt, dürfte es kaum zu einen aktuellen PC für 1080p-Gaming reichen, der auch mindestens 2 Jahre zum Gaming taugt.
> 
> Ich habe mal nachgeschaut: Was bekommt man für unter 200 € bei ebay:
> ...


Klar, ganz easy.
Drei Monate, nix rauchen, saufen, jeden Tag zur Tafel gehen und schon steht ein krasses rig in deinem Zelt.


----------



## sinchilla (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



> . SCHÄM DICH


 Ich schäme mich ganz sicher nicht! 

Ich habe selbst vor etlichen Jahren für 7,01€ gearbeitet, nur um niemanden auf der Pelle zu liegen. 

Der Wohlstand unserer Gesellschaft rührt nicht von Untätigen bzw denen die sich zu fein sind den Arsch aus dem Bett zu bekommen.

In Deutschland hat jeder ein Recht auf Bildung und sogar Weiterbildung, zweiter Bildungsweg etc.

Nach meinem Abitur hab ich ein Studium, sowie ein Ausbildung abgebrochen um dann auf die harte Tour zu lernen das dies nicht zielführend in Bezug auf mein gewünschten Lebensstandard war.

Also mich in einer Ausbildung wieder auf den Arsch gesetzt und nebenbei Pizza gefahren.

Nun stehe ich halbwegs dort wo ich sein möchte.

Nahezu jeder macht Fehler in seinem Leben, manche etwas größere. Doch die Chance im Arbeitsmarkt Fuß zu fassen ist wohl nirgendwo leichter als in Deutschland, vorausgesetzt man hat den Willen dazu.

Der Wohlstand unserer Gesellschaft soll Alten und Kranken helfen, nicht den Faulen. Davon gibt es nachweislich genug und für diese habe ich Null Toleranz.

Gar darüber zu denken wie man seine viele Freizeit mit zocken verbringen könnte, anstatt sich um Arbeit zu kümmern zeugt von ziemlicher Dreistigkeit, Schmerzfreiheit und Rücksichtslosigkeit.

Wenn einem der erlernte Beruf nicht gefällt, ist es leicht etwas anderes zu tun, natürlich muss für diese Zeit der Lebensstandart reduziert werden.

Ich wiederhole mich zur Sicherheit noch einmal, ich habe Verständnis für Menschen die kurzzeitig arbeitslos sind, aufgrund diverser Umstände, sowie denen den es aufgrund des Alters oder Krankheit nicht möglich ist zu arbeiten.

Aber ich habe keinerlei Verständnis für Menschen deren "Beruf" es ist auf Kosten anderer zu leben und das Sozialsystem schamlos ausnutzen. Wenn dann noch der Gedanke an ein gamingrechner verschwendet wird anstatt daran sich aus dem Schlamassel zu ziehen, dann neige ich dazu meine pazifistische Einstellung kurz zu vergessen.


----------



## Neo84x (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Deine Arbeitsmoral und dein Werdegang ist ja schön und gut, aber das hilft auch niemanden und du bist bei weitem nicht der einzige der viel arbeitet, seine Familie kaum sieht und gefordert wird von seinem Job!!!
Ich musste erstmal Schlucken nachdem ich deine Meinung zu dieser Angelegenheit gelsen habe, und bin ganz glücklich darüber, dass du NICHT in einem Jobcenter arbeitest und über den Bedarf von hilfebedürftigen Menschen entscheidest. Denn solch denkende Leute wie du, sind unterste Schublade und entfachen den Hass in mir. 
Klar gibt es genügend die sich auf Alg2 ausruhen,und keinen Gedanken an Arbeit verschwenden...aber das gab es schon immer und wird es auch weiterhin geben, wobei dies besetimmt nicht den größten Teil ausmacht!
Es gibt auch viele Langzeitarbeitslose, die aus Gesundheitlichen Problemen keine Arbeit aufnehmen können.
Der größte Teil sind die Kranken und Arbeitsunfähigen Menschen...und denen die letze Würde in folge deiner drastischen Maßnahmen auch noch zu nehmen? Das grenzt schon an einer Gewissen Perversion!

Zu guter letzt, gibt es dann auch noch sehr viele von denen, wie hier einer schon geschrieben hat, sich mehrfach anmelden, mehrere Wohnungen beziehen und dafür Miete vom Amt kassieren, Geld durch undurchsichtige Aktivitäten generieren im hohen Umfang, aber trotzdem H4 beziehen...und sich darüber vollkommen im klaren sind und auf unseren Rechtsstaat scheißen!das sind unsere größten Probleme und Geldverschwenderein, aber keiner kümmert sich darum. 
Die finde ich viel schlimmer, als einen der darüber nachdenkt sich von seinem wenigen H4 Geld ein Rig zusammenzubauen.

Zum Threadersteller, 
als alleinstehender Alg2 Bezieher könnte es schwierig werden,  aber machbar mit evtl. größeren Einschränkungen in anderen Bereichen. Spiele kaufen wird kein Problem sein, da man günstig per Key von verschiedenen Sellern daran kommt(entspr. vorhandener I.leitung) Die Hardware dafür kannst du in ein paar Monaten dir dann zusammen sparen.

Was hat man als alleinstehender Alg2 Bez. zur Verfügung? 460 Euro?
Wenn du nicht rauchst sparst du schon nen Haufen Geld, den du dann ins Multimeida stecken könntest. 

Aber, am besten wäre natürlich du gehst arbeiten, ganz egal ob für 20,40 oder Vollzeit. Du hast egal bei welcher Variante mehr Geld zur Verfügung durch deine Arbeit und evtl. nötiger Aufstockung beim Amt!


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Er sagte doch bereits das es ihm um die geht, die könnten aber nicht wollen...


----------



## Neo84x (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Das ist mir bewusst, aber ich würde mich auch nicht in einen Job drängen lassen, den ich nicht machen möchte!
Bestes bsp. hier genannt in einer Schlachterei. 
Dann ist man halt mal länger als 2 oder 3 Monate H4 Bezieher...wen stört das? Man kann sich in der Zeit ruhig um etwas anderes bemühen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Aber genau das ist doch dann ein Fall von "er möchte", das ist doch völlig OK. Nur wer absolut gar kein Bock hat, so hab ich das verstanden, den verurteilt er. Und das wohl mit Recht, wie ich finde. Ansonsten ist das Thema viel zu Komplex um sich hier zu streiten, es müsste viel individueller auf jeden Hilfebedürftigen eingegangen werden aber wer kann das bezahlen? Na Ja ich versteh jeden der arbeitet und nix fürs "schmarotzen" übrig hat aber es gibt auch viele Fälle in denen es einfach nicht ohne Hilfe, sprich Hartz4 geht.


----------



## RyzA (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Der Threadersteller hat sich gar nicht mehr geäußert. Sich hier gegenseitig deswegen die Köpfe einzuhauen macht auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Neo84x (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Aber genau das ist doch dann ein Fall von "er möchte", das ist doch völlig OK. Nur wer absolut gar kein Bock hat, so hab ich das verstanden, den verurteilt er. Und das wohl mit Recht, wie ich finde. Ansonsten ist das Thema viel zu Komplex um sich hier zu streiten, es müsste viel individueller auf jeden Hilfebedürftigen eingegangen werden aber wer kann das bezahlen? Na Ja ich versteh jeden der arbeitet und nix fürs "schmarotzen" übrig hat aber es gibt auch viele Fälle in denen es einfach nicht ohne Hilfe, sprich Hartz4 geht.



Ja, bin da ganz  deiner Meinung. 
Hätte er es in seinem ersten Post so formuliert, und nicht so herablassend auf alle Hilfebedürftigen, gäbe es auch kein Diskussionsgrund.
Sehe es auch so, dass diejenigen, die wirklich in keinster Form arbeiten wollen und mit bester Gesundheit zu Hause Däumchen drehen, an die Arbeit und Geld verdienen gebracht werden.

In einigen Fällen gibt es ja achon diese Einzelbetreuung für die seltenen "schwierigen" Fälle, wobei die finanziellen Mittel doch da sein müssten, von unserer Regierung wird das Geld doch zum Fenster  rausgeschmissen ( bsp. Irak mehrere Milliarden für Deutsche IS kämpfer)



RyzA schrieb:


> Der Threadersteller hat sich gar nicht mehr geäußert. Sich hier gegenseitig deswegen die Köpfe einzuhauen macht auch keinen Sinn.



 Hier haut sich niemand die Köpfe ein, bevor das passieren sollte, bin ich schon weg  aber sehe es wie Du!


----------



## Pisaopfer (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Sich hier gegenseitig deswegen die Köpfe einzuhauen macht auch keinen Sinn.



Ich stimme dir zu 100% zu.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



azzih schrieb:


> Naja er hats vielleicht etwas hart ausgedrückt, aber im Prinzip hat er Recht. Heute ist man selbst bei guten Jobs oft nur einer von vielleicht 10-20 Bewerbern, viele mittelständische Unternehmen laden mittlerweile quasi jeden Bewerber zum Gespräch ein.


 Sorry, Schwachsinn.
Ich hab 120 Bewerbungen geschrieben, ehe *eine *Firma auch nur geantwortet hat.
Und ich bin kein ungelernter Kistenschieber (nichts gegen Kistenschieber).

Die meisten Leute finden gar keine Arbeit in bestimmten Regionen die auch nur annähernd ihrem gelernten Beruf entspricht.



azzih schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich es gibt kaum ein "unzumutbaren Job".


So?
Na dann geh mal in eine Sklaven- Zeitarbeitsfirma.
Da bist Du einen Tag krank und am zweiten arbeitslos.

Und dauern als Ungelernter zu arbeiten macht wirklich keinen Spaß, wenn die Kollegen 5-8 EUR mehr pro Stunde haben bei gleicher oder weniger Arbeitsleistung.



sinchilla schrieb:


> Ich arbeite grob im zweiwöchigen Rhythmus,  mit 12h pro Tag.  Dann hab ich jeden Monat zwei Wochen frei.


 Du bekommst sicher Mindestlohn.
Schon mal im Fünfschichtsystem gearbeitet?
Ja, das gibt es.
In einer geschlossenen Halle unter Kunstlicht mit Fenstern in 15m Höhe.
Da weißt Du nicht mehr, welcher Wochentag ist und die Jahreszeit kennst Du auch nicht mehr.
Und das für Mindestlohn oder darunter, ja auch das gibt es.

Kontrollieren tut das keiner.
Ich hab es in den letzten Jahren seit dem Mindestlohngesetz jedenfalls noch nie erlebt.

Als Angestellter /Arbeiter mit fester Stelle hat man da leicht Schwätzen.
Aber Du darfst gern mal bei den großen Firmen anklopfen mit 50+ und nach einer Stelle in Deinem Beruf anfragen.
Schon im Personalbüro fliegt die Bewerbung Du in den Papierkorb, da die Firmen meist nur bis 35 Jahre einstellen.

Zum Glück arbeite ich in meinem Beruf zur Zeit.
Gesundheitsbedingt nur Teilzeit und schlecht bezahlt als Ingenieur, aber für mich reicht es gerade so.

Die paar faulen Arbeitslosen hast Du in jedem System und wirst sie auch nicht wegbekommen.
Das schafft eine Gesellschaft, wie unsere lässig.

Der größte Teil der Jobsuchenden (>95%)  ist laut Studien jedoch arbeitswillig und nimmt auch schlecht bezahlte Stellen an, die andere nicht haben wollen.

Wenn man dann noch ziemlich ortsgebunden ist (Pflegefälle in der Familie, eigenes Haus, ... ) dann wird es schwer, einen Job in Frankreich anzunehmen.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



lol2k schrieb:


> Auf die würde ich mich nicht gänzlich verlassen. Versicherungen sind in puncto Berufsunfähigkeit stets bestrebt, die Leistung  mit der Begründung zu verweigern, dass Betroffene theoretisch  noch eine andere, gleichwertige Arbeit gesundheitlich bewältigen  könnte. Oft zielen die Versicherer aber darauf ab, ob der Versicherte  trotz einer längeren zeitlichen Unterbrechung noch am Arbeitsmarkt  vermittelbar wäre. Dann wird aufgrund des konkreten Berufsbildes  geprüft, welchen Einfluss die Unterbrechung auf die  Arbeitsmarktchancen des Versicherten hätte. Bei Berufsbildern, bei  denen das gelernte Wissen schnell veraltet ist (bspw. in der  IT-Branche), senken Unterbrechungen die Arbeitsmarktchancen erheblich  und können dazu führen, dass die Möglichkeit des Verweises auf einen möglichen Vorberuf besteht.



Das ist dann halt eine Frage der Versicherungsbedingungen. Wenn da eine Verweisung ausgeschlossen ist, ist das nicht möglich.


----------



## fotoman (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute finden gar keine Arbeit in bestimmten Regionen die auch nur annähernd ihrem gelernten Beruf entspricht.


Wenn diese Erkenntis kommt, dann kann man wohl spätestens mit Beginn der staatlichen Vollfinanzierung (also dem heutzutage viel zu frühen Ende des Arbeitslosengeldes) von den Betroffenen erwarten, dass sie auch örtlich flexibel sind. Ich bin auch nicht freiwillig seit über 16 Jahren in Oberbayern.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Du bekommst sicher Mindestlohn.


Nein, ich habe mir von Anfang an eine Ausbildung und dann eine Stelle ausgesucht, bei der das mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht der Fall sein wird. Ob ich da mit fast 50 im Münchner Raum noch eine neue Festanstelltung finden würde, müsste sich zeigen. Wird es aber nicht, wenn ich nicht selber in meiner aktuellen Firma ein gravierendes Fehlverhalten zeige. Das war einer der Gründe, vor >16 Jahren alle Zelte abzubrechen und nur für den Job in den Süden zu ziehen.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wenn man dann noch ziemlich ortsgebunden ist (Pflegefälle in der Familie, eigenes Haus, ... ) dann wird es schwer, einen Job in Frankreich anzunehmen.


Immer dieses tolle Ortsgebundenheit. So lange jemand sich selber finanzieren kann,  ist das alles ok und einzig seine Sache. Aber wenn mal offensichtlich ist, dass dies auch in Zukunft nicht möglich sein wird und die Wahl zwischen dem Leben auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit oder der Verlagerung des Lebensmittelpunktes besteht, dann hört für mich das Verständnis auf. Aber klar, die Deppen, die freiwillig ihrer Arbeit hinterher ziehen,  sind es ja selber Schuld.

Was die Ausgangsfrage betrifft:

Ob ein Gaming-PC noch zum angemessenen Hausrat gehört oder sein Wert auf den Grundfreibetrag anzurechnen ist, bleibt wohl zu klären. U.U. beginnt man ja auch eine Ausbildung als Game-Designer. Wie man mittels Minijob o.Ä. über längere Zeit gesehen an das Geld kommen kann, wurde ja schon beschrieben und ist, wie so vieles, individuell zu betrachten (es kann wohl durchaus noch andere anzurechnende Einkommen geben).


----------



## sinchilla (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



> .So?
> Na dann geh mal in eine Sklaven- Zeitarbeitsfirma.
> Da bist Du einen Tag krank und am zweiten arbeitslos.


  Nach meinem abgebrochenen Studium, sowie Ausbildung hab ich ne ganze Weile die letzten Drecksjobs gemacht, in besagten Abzieherfirmen.

Das war für mich der Grund bzw Anspruch etwas "anständiges" zu lernen um nicht am unteren Ende der "Nahrungskette" zu stehen.

Denn sich in diesem Zustand zu beschweren über andere die es "besser" haben ist sehr leicht.

In der folgenden Ausbildung hab ich nebenbei am Wochenende gejobbt, weil ich quasi Hartz4-Niveau hatte finanziell betrachtet, Lehrjahre sind keine Herrenjahre.

Um auf die Eingangsfrage des TE zurück zu kommen, es sollte sich erst gar nicht die Frage stellen wie man sich ein vernünftiges System (1000€ aufwärts) auf Kosten anderer leisten kann. 

Wenn man sich entsprechenden Luxus leisten möchte, muss man etwas dafür tun und nicht schauen wie man etwas dreht und wendet um sich so etwas zu "erschleichen".

Also bevor die Frage im Raum steht , wie man über seine Verhältnisse lebt, sollte man sich die Frage beantworten wie man mit seinem Einkommen dem selbst gestellten Anspruch gerecht werden kann.

Ohne Hand, kein Keks!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Das war für mich der Grund bzw Anspruch etwas "anständiges" zu lernen um nicht am unteren Ende der "Nahrungskette" zu stehen.


Dann überlege Dir, warum Du ganz unten standest. Und wer Dich hinderte, mit mehr Geld in Bildung mehr zu erreichen. Frage Dich, warum wie heute wieder ein Billigslohnland geworden sind und wer davon den Profit bekommt. Kleiner Tipp: Hartz IV Empfänger und Flüchtlinge sind es nicht. Aber der Neokapitalismus setzt sich in den Köpfen der Menschen fest. Das ist so traurig.
Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Aber der deutsche Michel tritt wie eh und je nach unten und bemerkt dabei gar nicht, wie er selber getreten wird. In Frankreich läuft das erheblich besser.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber der Neokapitalismus setzt sich in den Köpfen der Menschen fest. Das ist so traurig.
> Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Aber der deutsche Michel tritt wie eh und je nach unten und bemerkt dabei gar nicht, wie er selber getreten wird. In Frankreich läuft das erheblich besser.



Ich seh das Problem nicht, die Leute haben halt was richtig gemacht und waren zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und haben richtig gehandelt. Ist halt so. Gönnt es den Leuten doch. Da muss man jetzt nicht hingehen und den Leuten alles wegnehmen und auf 82 Mio verteilen. Wir sind ja nicht in der DDR. 

Back to topic. 


Ich denke schon das man als ALG II easy an nen Gaming PC kommt. Man muss halt auf Schnäppchen warten und zuschlagen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Da muss man jetzt nicht hingehen und den Leuten alles wegnehmen


Aber man könnte z.B. eine Vermögenssteuer einführen und damit unsere Schulen und Universitäten fördern, oder?



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich denke schon das man als ALG II easy an  nen Gaming PC kommt. Man muss halt auf Schnäppchen warten und  zuschlagen.


Was meinst Du denn, was ein Hartz IV Empfänger von seinem Regelsatz pro Monat sparen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## onlygaming (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Es gibt immer Mittel und Wege. Wenn man alleine wohnt wirds schwierig das stimmt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Gönnt es den Leuten doch.


Milliarden?
Da stimmt doch was nicht.
Niemand kann im Gegenwert von Milliarden EUR Arbeitsleistung erbringen.
Irgendwie nimmt er da irgendwo anderen etwas weg.

Aber das ist nun mal so im Imperialismus.
Die Jobsuchenden werden als faul und arbeitsunwillig dargestellt und die wirklichen Schmarotzer als Helden.

Schöne neue Welt.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Für ein paar Millionen oder Milliarden muss man aber schon recht viel kriminelle Energie haben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Für ein paar Millionen oder Milliarden muss man aber schon recht viel kriminelle Energie haben.


 Das glaubst Du doch nicht wirklich.


----------



## colormix (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, Schwachsinn.
> Ich hab 120 Bewerbungen geschrieben, ehe *eine *Firma auch nur geantwortet hat.
> Und ich bin kein ungelernter Kistenschieber (nichts gegen Kistenschieber).
> 
> ...





Und was hat  das  alles  mit dem  Thema  zu  tun  Hz4 PC ?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



colormix schrieb:


> Und was hat  das  alles  mit dem  Thema  zu  tun  Hz4 PC ?



Das ist die Realität was er
 geschrieben hat. Man kann froh sein, wenn man ein Job findet. 
Viele Bewerbungen landen in den Müll. Meine alte Chefin sagte: Arbeitgeber sagt immer da stehen noch 100 andere vor der Tür wenn dir die Stelle nicht mehr passt. Die Frage ist wo? Bewirb dich mal mit 60 auf eine Stelle ... funktioniert nicht weil man zu Alt für den Job ist. Da Du keine Ahnung von diesem Thema hast, halt dich am besten raus!


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Wobei hier die Generation 50+ im Forum wohl eher selten ist. 
Dazu sind insbesondere im IT-Bereich viele Stellen offen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Meine alte Chefin sagte: Arbeitgeber sagt immer da stehen noch 100 andere vor der Tür wenn dir die Stelle nicht mehr passt



Genau das habe ich auch immer zu hören bekommen als ich noch in der Gastro war. Und, jeder sei ersetzbar! Aber wodurch/womit? Die Qualität der Arbeitnehmer lässt auch nach, wie ich finde. Die Leute sind nicht mehr bereit sich zu Quälen für einen Job. Schichtarbeit? Bloß nicht! Überstunden? Niemals! 6 Tage Woche? Geh wo du wohnst! Klar sind nicht alle so aber viele bekommen es so doch schon vorgelebt.


----------



## compisucher (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei hier die Generation 50+ im Forum wohl eher selten ist.


Immerhin 1 Stichprobe gibt es - mich - 54... 

Mit Ausbildung sind die Chancen höher, einen Job zu bekommen - logisch.
Jedoch muss die örtliche Struktur eben auch passen oder eine hohe Flexibilität des Arbeitnehmer vorhanden sein.
Soziales Umfeld vs. Jobwunsch ist immer ein Thema und man kann nicht von jedem erwarten, dass er 500 km von zu Hause einen Job sucht.
Habe ich gemacht und bin derzeit fast 600 km vom Geburtsort entfernt, das muss man eben auch mögen.

Und Karriere auch im Sinne mehr Geld zu verdienen, schafft man eigentlich meist nur dann, wenn man extrem flexibel ist und weit über die vertragliche Arbeitszeit hinweg sich engagiert.

Und meist bleibt dann eben das soziale Umfeld auf der Strecke.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ja im Osten sieht es da recht schlecht aus.
Ich überlege auch, ob ich dann direkt im Rhein-Main-Gebiet meine erste Stelle suche, dann wäre ich für später gleich schon mal in der Nähe von Wiesbaden.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei hier die Generation 50+ im Forum wohl eher selten ist.



Hab nur das Alter erwähnt, da es im Jüngeren Bereich genauso aussieht.
Nach einer 3 Jährigen - 4 Jährigen Ausbildung in einem Betrieb, kann man nur hoffen das man übernommen wird.
Praxis fehlt zum Teil aber man lernt dazu. Hier kann der Betrieb entscheiden: Übernehme ich diese Person oder nicht (Je nach Leistung).
Meistens endet es so "Danke für die 3 - 4 Jahre aber wir können dich nicht übernehmen"! Was macht man dann? Studieren oder Arbeitsstelle finden ...
Als Quereinsteiger hat man es nie leicht, aber man muss das beste daraus machen.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Genau das habe ich auch immer zu hören bekommen als ich noch in der Gastro war. Und, jeder sei ersetzbar! Aber wodurch/womit? Die Qualität der Arbeitnehmer lässt auch nach, wie ich finde. Die Leute sind nicht mehr bereit sich zu Quälen für einen Job. Schichtarbeit? Bloß nicht! Überstunden? Niemals! 6 Tage Woche? Geh wo du wohnst! Klar sind nicht alle so aber viele bekommen es so doch schon vorgelebt.



Im Bundesfreiwilligendienst hab ich 2 1/2 Jahre im Schichtsystem gearbeitet. Spät / Nacht /Spät / 1 Woche frei. Das war für mich Perfekt da man sich kein Ast gebrochen hat.
Bin momentan in einer Weiterbildung für Schulbegleiter usw. mit ich dann eine Chance habe im Wohnheim mit Behinderten oder Kinderheim arbeiten zu können. 
Man muss nur was finden, was zu einem passt und nicht weil es andere wollen.
Ich bin gespannt wie das Bundesteilhabegesetz 1.1.2020 entwickelt. Für Wohnheime währe das ein Vorteil, weil man jemanden für den Nachtdienst mit kleinen Vorkenntnissen in diesem Bereich Einstellen kann (Je nach Arbeitgeber).


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei hier die Generation 50+ im Forum wohl eher selten ist.


Stimmt nicht ...


----------



## dekay55 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja im Osten sieht es da recht schlecht aus.
> Ich überlege auch, ob ich dann direkt im Rhein-Main-Gebiet meine erste Stelle suche, dann wäre ich für später gleich schon mal in der Nähe von Wiesbaden.



Viel Spaß, ich gebe dir ein Tip, such schon mal ne bezahlbare Wohnung, daran wird es meist Scheitern  ( Rhein Main / Rhein Neckar ), Wohnungen sind Absolute Mangelware bei uns und nicht grad Billig, oder du wohnst dann in Ecken wo du Nachts besser nicht auf die Straße gehst, da gibt es in Mannheim / Ludwigshafen paar richtig schöne Ecken. Allerdings frag ich mich wo es hier die großen Arbeitsplätze gibt ? Bei der BASF oder SCA ?


----------



## Pisaopfer (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Im Bundesfreiwilligendienst hab ich 2 1/2 Jahre im Schichtsystem gearbeitet. Spät / Nacht /Spät / 1 Woche frei. Das war für mich Perfekt da man sich kein Ast gebrochen hat.
> Bin momentan in einer Weiterbildung für Schulbegleiter usw. mit ich dann eine Chance habe im Wohnheim mit Behinderten oder Kinderheim arbeiten zu können.
> Man muss nur was finden, was zu einem passt und nicht weil es andere wollen.
> Ich bin gespannt wie das Bundesteilhabegesetz 1.1.2020 entwickelt. Für Wohnheime währe das ein Vorteil, weil man jemanden für den Nachtdienst mit kleinen Vorkenntnissen in diesem Bereich Einstellen kann (Je nach Arbeitgeber).



Ich versuche auch gerade mich umzuorientieren und möchte gerne in die Betreuung. Um dann eine Weiterbildung im Rahmen von Demenzbetreuung zu machen. Ich bin Jahrgang 1971 und möchte den Rest meiner Arbeitszeit nochmal etwas neues aber vor allem etwas machen, was ich schon immer wollte.


----------



## fotoman (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Was meinst Du denn, was ein Hartz IV  Empfänger von seinem Regelsatz pro Monat sparen kann?


Wer spricht  von Sparen? Wenn jemand mit dem Regelsatz auskommt, dann kann er vom  zusätzlich verdienten Geld (Minijob oder was einemm da noch so alles  einfällt) pro Monat mind. 100€ behalten und sparen. Ich komme selbst  beim Neubau eines Ryzen 3600 Systems inkl. FullHD Monitor auf <800€,  gebraucht und mit etwas ältere CPU wird es mit Sicherheit noch  günstiger.

Jetzt "muss" der Hartz4 Empfänger für seinen Traum  halt entweder den passenden Minijob finden oder anderweitig auf Ideen  komme, wie er ohne großen finanziellen Einsatz diese Zusatzeinkünfte  erzielen kann.



IsoldeMaduschen schrieb:


> Bewirb dich mal mit 60 auf eine Stelle ... funktioniert nicht weil man zu Alt für den Job ist.


"Eine Stelle" kann so extram divers sein, dass selbst diese Aussage nicht zwingend korrekt ist. Als Handwerker/Industriearbeiter dürfte das stimmen. Ob das aber schon nur für die hier in der Region teils seit vielen Wochen ausgeschriebenen Stellen als VerkäuferIn in Vollzeit gilt (die Anzeigen stammen nicht von großen Handelsketten), wenn jemand die entsprechende Berufserfahrung hat und körperlich dazu in der Lage ist, müsste sich zeigen.

Bei uns im IT-Bereich wäre das (natürlich wieder bei vorhandener Quelifikation, die man aber auch in dem Alter besitzen kann) recht egal. Außer man müsste davon ausgehen, dass der Bewerber schon in 1-2 Jahren in (Vor)Ruhestand gehen wird. Dann lohnt sich die Einarbeitung in die betriebsinternen Abläufe schlicht nicht mehr.

Das Problem ist u.A., dass kaum jemand so flexibel ist, gut 40km in den Süden von München zu ziehen. Wer aus der Münchener Gegend kommt, findet dort etwas. Und wer von weiter weg ist, für den gilt offensichtlich (schon seit vielen Jahren), das die Leute lieber in ihrer Region joblos bleiben/länger suchen wie sich flexibel zu zeigen.



compisucher schrieb:


> Habe ich gemacht und bin derzeit fast  600 km vom Geburtsort entfernt, das muss man eben auch mögen.


Das bin  ich seit 17 Jahren rein arbetisbedingt und keineswegs freiwillig, meine  Schwester genauso. Und, oh Wunder, selbst mein Vater (bzw. meine Eltern) hat das schon in  den 1960ern gemacht. Erst (noch früher) fürs Studium, dann für die Arbeit.

Klar zieht man keine 600km weg,  um dann dort eine neue Stelle zu suchen. Wenn man dort aber eine  (mind.) akzeptabele Arbeitsstelle bekommt, kann man das m.M.n. durchaus erwarten, wenn die Alternative Hartz4 (mit Leistungsbezug) ist.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber man könnte z.B. eine Vermögenssteuer  einführen und damit unsere Schulen und Universitäten fördern,  oder?


Klar, nur weil die Politik das vorhandene Geld nicht besser  verteilen will, sollen alle, die sich etwas Vermögen erarbeitet haben  (auch solche Leute gibt es) darauf Steuern zahlen? Oder soll die Vermögenssteuer dann nur  ab 500k, 1 Mio, 10 Mio Euro gelten? Am Besten werden dann Immobilien auch gleich nach dem aktuellen Marktwert bewertet.

Aber  Du hast Recht, nicht die Hartz4.-Empfänger und Flüchtlinge sind die  Ursache des Problems, sondern u.A. die staatliche Umgang mit diesem  Personengruppen. Wenn man schon nur sieht, wie perfekt integrierte  Flüchtlinge, die gerade ihre Berufsausbildung abgeschlossen haben und  liebernd derne von ihrem Ausbildungsbetrieb übernommen würden, plötzlich  abgeschoben werden sollen, dann läuft da genauso was falsch wie bei der  Geldverschwendung bei vielen Flüchtlingsunterkünften. Genauso werden oft viel zu früh Leistungen gekürzt, wenn  jemand einen m.M.n. nicht zumutbaren Job nicht annimmt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, ich gebe dir ein Tip, such schon mal ne bezahlbare Wohnung, daran wird es meist Scheitern  ( Rhein Main / Rhein Neckar ), Wohnungen sind Absolute Mangelware bei uns und nicht grad Billig, oder du wohnst dann in Ecken wo du Nachts besser nicht auf die Straße gehst, da gibt es in Mannheim / Ludwigshafen paar richtig schöne Ecken. Allerdings frag ich mich wo es hier die großen Arbeitsplätze gibt ? Bei der BASF oder SCA ?



Wechselt immer mal:
Polizei | IuK-Forensik | Willkommen in Rheinland-Pfalz
Cyberkriminalist gesucht – Polizeipraesidium Mannheim
BKA  -  Cyber-Kriminalist/-in 04_2020 - Qualifizierungsmassnahme zur Cyber-Kriminalistin / zum Cyber-Kriminalisten
Manchmal sind auch beim HLKA selbst noch Stellen ausgeschrieben.


----------



## Poulton (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber der deutsche Michel tritt wie eh und je nach unten und bemerkt dabei gar nicht, wie er selber getreten wird.


Richtig ekelhaft wird diese Denk- und Sichtweise bei Alleinerziehenden. Vorallem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass sie im Vergleich zu anderen Gruppen, überdurchschnittlich entweder direkt im H4-Bezug hängen oder aufstockend zum mickrigen Gehalt H4 beantragen müssen und keine Chance haben, dem Teufelskreis je wirklich zu entkommen.
Alleinerziehende in Deutschland - Wenn die Armut droht
Kinderarmut - "Die meisten Alleinerziehenden sind kurz vor dem Burn-out" (Archiv)



sinchilla schrieb:


> ein vernünftiges System (1000€ aufwärts)


Ein vernünftiges System kostet keine 1000€ aufwärts.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ...


Du bist ja auch der Highlander. 500 Jahre aufwärts. 



RyzA schrieb:


> Ein Einstiegs-Gaming PC fängt bei 600-700 Euro an.


Nein, das geht bedeutend günstiger wenn man den Gebrauchtmarkt nicht  scheut. Gerade durch Ryzen sind dort die Preise dort massiv gedrückt  wurden und dann gibt es noch die Sache mit den chinesischen 1366, 1356  und 2011 Brettern  in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Xeons und ECC Ram (den man  hinterhergeworfen bekommt) und so langsam aber sicher auch chinesischen  2011-3 Brettern in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Xeons, teils sogar mit DDR3 Ramslots, weil einzelne Modelle auch noch einen Speichercontroller dafür haben. Wenn man einen  Blick in die Marktplätze anderer Hardwareforen wirft, dann fand und  findet man dort Kombos u.a. aus i7 3770, H77 und 16GB für unter 100€  oder gebrauchte Ryzen 1600 mitsamt Bord und 16GB Ram für unter 170€.  Daher kann ich dieses "man muss mehrere hundert bis tausend Euro  ausgeben" nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist ja auch der Highlander. 500 Jahre aufwärts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Es sind schon fast 700, ......, also Monde...



fotoman schrieb:


> ... Oder soll die Vermögenssteuer dann nur  ab 500k, 1 Mio, 10 Mio Euro gelten? Am Besten werden dann Immobilien auch gleich nach dem aktuellen Marktwert bewertet.....


Genau, darum geht es, sagen wir ab 10 Millionen. Und entsprechend kann die Steuer für alle anderen gesenkt werden.

_"... In Deutschland verfügen rund zwei Drittel der Bevölkerung über kein oder  nur sein sehr geringes Vermögen. Das reichste Zehntel hält dagegen über  66 Prozent des Geld- und Sachvermögens und vergrößert seinen Anteil  seit Jahren kontinuierlich. Im Jahr 2010 erreichte die Zahl der  Millionäre einen neuen Rekord: 829.000. Die Millionäre verfügen über ein  Gesamtvermögen in Höhe von rund 2.200 Milliarden Euro (ohne  eigengenutzte Immobilien). Im Durchschnitt konnten Millionäre in  Deutschland seit 2003 ihr Vermögen um 8 Prozent pro Jahr steigern,  Milliardäre sogar um 10 Prozent. ..._
Vermoegensteuer - Fraktion DIE LINKE. im Bundestag


----------



## dekay55 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ja okay, das ist tatsächlich die Einzige Branche wo du wirklich noch Reinkommst bei uns, aber wenn ich mir anschaue in was für nen Bau in Wiesbaden die Sitzen kann man nur hoffen das die bisl mehr Geld bekommen vor 2 Jahren waren das grad mal 10-12 Leute.

In Mannheim wundert mich jetzt Stark die haben eigentlich gar keine Abteilung dafür vielleicht wird es auch jetzt gegründet, wär mal Zeit da die Cyberkriminalrate im Rhein Main Gebiet recht hoch ist. Der Link führt aber ins Nichts. 

Nichts desto Trotz, Sicherer Arbeitsplatz garantiert, und viel zu viel Arbeit für einen Menschen ebenso ( sollte man sich im Hinterkopf behalten das du Gnadenlos überfordert wirst in dem Job )


----------



## RyzA (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein, das geht bedeutend günstiger wenn man den Gebrauchtmarkt nicht  scheut. Gerade durch Ryzen sind dort die Preise dort massiv gedrückt  wurden und dann gibt es noch die Sache mit den chinesischen 1366, 1356  und 2011 Brettern  in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Xeons und ECC Ram (den man  hinterhergeworfen bekommt) und so langsam aber sicher auch chinesischen  2011-3 Brettern in Verbindung mit entsprechenden Xeons, teils sogar mit DDR3 Ramslots, weil einzelne Modelle auch noch einen Speichercontroller dafür haben. Wenn man einen  Blick in die Marktplätze anderer Hardwareforen wirft, dann fand und  findet man dort Kombos u.a. aus i7 3770, H77 und 16GB für unter 100€  oder gebrauchte Ryzen 1600 mitsamt Bord und 16GB Ram für unter 170€.  Daher kann ich dieses "man muss mehrere hundert bis tausend Euro  ausgeben" nicht ernst nehmen.


Sicher geht es mit gebrauchter Hardware deutlich günstiger.

Oder eben Cloudgaming. Was aber noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> In Mannheim wundert mich jetzt Stark die haben eigentlich gar keine Abteilung dafür vielleicht wird es auch jetzt gegründet, wär mal Zeit da die Cyberkriminalrate im Rhein Main Gebiet recht hoch ist. Der Link führt aber ins Nichts.



Den Link hatte mir vor einiger Zeit mal jemand aus BW zugeschickt. War jetzt auch bloß ein Beispiel. 

Da Cybercrime halt nicht wie es sinnvoll wäre zentral bearbeitet wird, sondern sich über die lokalen Kriminaldirektionen/präsidien, die  LKAs und das BKA verteilt, sitzen halt überall ein paar wenige. Die Stellen sind also auch entsprechend verstreut. Aber überall müssten die eigentlich locker mal verzehnfacht werden, wenn man schaut, wie das Fallbearbeitung hinterherhängt. Zumindest das BKA will nochmal aufstocken: Bundeskriminalamt will mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung gegen Nazis vorgehen – netzpolitik.org


----------



## dekay55 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ich weiß, ich weiß aber auch wie der Serverraum von der "Zentrale" in Wiesbaden aussieht. 

Ich hab mich selbst mal konfrontiert damit ob ich da einsteigen möchte  ( nicht weil ich nen Job gesucht / gebraucht hab ) ich bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen das es nichts für mich wäre, einfach weil du den Abgrund der Menschlichen Abartigkeiten blicken musst. Und ich hab höchsten Respekt vor jeden Beamten der sich z.b alle Abartigkeiten von Pornografie anschauen muss. Aber ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen für den kleinen Lohn den man da bekommt schau ich mir freiwillig nicht solche Sachen an, den schaden den die Psyche dabei erleiden kann wird dir kein Geld der welt wieder gut machen.  Am Ende landet man als Patient einer PTBS beim Psychologen, etwas worüber kein Beamter gerne spricht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Bist du Server/Netzwerkadmin?

KiPo muss ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt haben. Da mache ich lieber Cybercrime im engeren Sinne ("Hacking")  oder politische Kriminalität. 
Aber auch sonst fällt vorher erst mal recht viel Aufwand für die Sicherung und Extraktion der Daten an, bevor es überhaupt was zum Auswerten gibt. 
Wobei man auch dann noch recht häufig Zufallsfunde hat.

Der Hauptsitz scheint baulich wirklich auf dem Stand von vor 50 Jahren stehen geblieben zu sein.


----------



## dekay55 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Nein  bin ich nicht, ich war mal involviert in die Kühlung der Serverräume, der Technikstand ist halt wirklich das erschreckende. Und klar kann sein das man nie damit konfrontiert wird, aber aussuchen kannst dir jetzt auch nicht unbedingt welche Fallakte man bearbeiten muss. Aber nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde es gut wenn die Nachwuchs bekommen, das ist das was dringend benötigt wird seit zig Jahren.  Ich für meinen fall bin da einfach vom Gemüt zu untauglich obwohl ich schon praktische Erfahrung im Ermittlungsdienst und Streifendienst hab,  allerdings nicht bei der Polizei, aber in kooperativen zusammenarbeit mit Bereitschaftspolizei und Kriminalpolizei soweit es das BGB und StGB zulässt.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich für meinen fall bin da einfach vom Gemüt zu untauglich obwohl ich schon praktische Erfahrung im Ermittlungsdienst und Streifendienst hab,  allerdings nicht bei der Polizei, aber in kooperativen zusammenarbeit mit Bereitschaftspolizei und Kriminalpolizei soweit es das BGB und StGB zulässt.



In welchem Job gibt es das denn?


----------



## Poulton (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> In welchem Job gibt es das denn?


Hört sich nach Zoll an.



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Es sind schon fast 700, ......, also Monde...


Bei mir Blutmonde.


----------



## wuselsurfer (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ...


 Genau!


----------



## dekay55 (21. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> In welchem Job gibt es das denn?



Fachkraft für Schutz und Sicherheit mit Weiterbildung Personenschutz, Offentlichkeitsdienst wie Citystreifen in Mannheim zur Unterstützung vom Komunaldienst und oder Bereitschaftspolizei bei Veranstaltungen, Konzerte, Fußball Events, Öffentliche Veranstaltungen, in der Rhein Main Gegend Bedeutet das z.b bei Fußspallspielen vom TSG Hoffenheim und Waldhof Mannheim wegen Ausschreitungen und Hooligans, Veranstaltungen in der SAP Arena wie die Timewarp da arbeitest als Sicherheitsdienst mit den Verdeckten Ermittlern aus der Drogenfahndung quasi Hand in Hand  allerdings muss man halt im rahmen der Jedermansrechte arbeiten ( außer im Personen Schutz und bei Werttransporten da ist man sogar verpflichtet eine Scharfe Geladene und Gesicherte Faustfeuerwaffe mit sich zu führen )  die Cops machen das weit nicht bei jeden weil man einfach wissen muss was man macht und sich an der grenze des Legalen bewegt und im Grunde bekommst du nicht die Bezahlung für die Qualifizierung drum Arbeitet kaum jemand der ne Weiterbildung zum Personenschutz hat im Sicherheitsdienst. Ich habs auch nie wegen dem Geld gemacht, aber man macht sich kaputt am ende war ich bei 300-320 stunden pro Monat gelandet.....

Allerdings ist die Rhein Main Gegend wirklich die letzte Gegend für so nen Job den du wirst unweigerlich mit dingen konfrontiert die man nicht haben will und die man auch nicht brauchen kann.  Auch der Grund warum ich in dieser Branche auch nicht mehr Arbeite und das Gewerbe aufgegeben hab. 
Und da ich dummerweise auch nicht abschätzen kann wer hier mit liest schreib ich auch nix darüber weil es besser für meine Gesundheit sein kann.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> allerdings muss man halt im rahmen der Jedermansrechte arbeiten ( außer im Personen Schutz und bei Werttransporten da ist man sogar verpflichtet eine Scharfe Geladene und Gesicherte Faustfeuerwaffe mit sich zu führen )



Wobei auch im bewaffneten Wachschutz nur die Jedermannsrechte gelten, was es besonders kompliziert macht. Klingt bei dir etwas anders. 

Selbst die Wachpolizei hat nicht mehr, obwohl sie für den normalen Bürger wie Polizei aussieht, was es noch komplizierter macht.


----------



## Rattan (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich habs auch nie wegen dem Geld gemacht,





...aber bestimmt wegen des Geldes, oder ?


----------



## Rattan (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



onlygaming schrieb:


> Ich seh das Problem nicht, die Leute haben halt was richtig gemacht und waren zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort und haben richtig gehandelt. .



Du meinst sicher solche Leute, wie Maschmeyer, Hoeneß, oder die Bankvorstände, oder ?

Die Auflistung derer, die nur mit zwielichtigen Methoden und Betrug an so viel Reichtum gelangt sind, lasst sich beliebig erweitern...


Beispiel die Albrecht Brüder...(Aldi Nord-Süd)

Weltweit sind sie für viele Mißstände in der Lebensmittelproduktion  mitverantwortlich und werden dann hier für ihren großen Erfolg gefeiert.


----------



## TheRealUrbi (22. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Zum Thema: Ich denke das geht schon. Ein bisschen wird man schon sparen müssen, aber für 500-600€ bekäme man bereits einen guten FHD-Gaming-PC und letztendlich könnte man selbst auf vergleichsweise alter Hardware gut spielen. Ich bin ja auch noch mit einem 6 Jahre alten i7 4770K unterwegs - was mag der wohl wert sein? 100€?


----------



## DaBibo (23. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Wenn man kontinuierlich was bei Seite legt geht´s. Ist halt die Frage ob man das hinbekommt.


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Einen  Kredit  bekommt  er  als  HZ4  nicht  , vll geben  die Eltern die  Oma  was dazu und  vielleicht  den    PC gebraucht kaufen statt Neu ?



> PCs verliehen  eh  nach einem  1/2 Jahr 1einem  Jahr  2 Jahre  schnell an Wert .



Gegen einen Guten  Gebraucht  PC der gut  gepflegt  wurde ist  ja   nichts  einzuwenden  oder  ?

bei ebay-kleinanzeigen sind einige da mal schauen,
da  habe  ich u.a einen  gesehen für  110 €,
wenn  man den Verkäufer  nicht  kennt  ist immer ein  Risiko man kann Glück haben oder  Pech ,
sicherer   ist  es vll  in der  Tageszeitung  Vor  Ort  mal zu  schauen  oder da eine  Anzeige aufgeben ,
wir  haben bei  uns  so was  wie  ein  Nachbarschafts Forum  da ist es auch sehr sinnvoll  zu  suchen > wenn da  jemand  Betrügt das  spricht sich  schnell  rum .

Einen PC kaufen  vom Nachbarn oder  Vor  Ort  Gebraucht   ist  vill  sinnvoller  als Online  ?


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Wer ALG 2 bekommt kann sich ein PC Leisten. Wenn man sein Gesäß bewegt.
Startseite: Bundesfreiwilligendienst.de (Bis 1 1/2 Jahre alle 5 Jahre) Freibetrag beträgt Bei ALG 2 200€, bei ALG 1 sind es 160€ (Wenn es soweit stimmt)
Alles ist möglich


----------



## colormix (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Eine andere Lösung sehe ich  hier nicht als günstig gebraucht zu kaufen .


----------



## KrHome (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ich hab im Studium ziemlich genau auf HartzIV Niveau gelebt und hatte immer Mittelklasse PCs. 

Wer nicht raucht und säuft oder andere Drogen konsumiert und bei Aldi und C&A einkaufen geht (Bitte hier keine Diskussion über Nachhaltigkeit! Die muss man sich leisten können und ein Harzer hat andere Probleme.), der kann locker jeden Monat 50 Euro für Hobbies aufwenden. Man muss sich halt auf ein einziges Hobby, das Geld kostet beschränken und kann sich dann eben nicht noch nebenher im Tennis oder Golf Club anmelden oder semiprofessionelles Foto-Equipment anschaffen. Die Spiele kauft man dann für 2 bis 10 Euro im Sale. Was das angeht ist Gaming heute sogar günstiger geworden. Die Hardware altert zudem auch langsamer.

Grob 600 Euro (50x12) pro Jahr hatte ich eigentlich immer für Hardware über. Und für 1200 Euro alle 2 Jahre kann man schon ordentlich was basteln.

Wenn's dann immernoch nicht reicht, geht man halt 2x die Woche bei Penny Regale einräumen.


----------



## sebgerken (24. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Schwarz denke ich, sonst kannst direkt den größten Teil wieder abgeben.


----------



## KrHome (25. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sebgerken schrieb:


> Schwarz denke ich, sonst kannst direkt den größten Teil wieder abgeben.


Du hast neben Hartz IV einen Einkommensfreibetrag von 100 Euro monatlich. Das sind ~11 Stunden im Monat, die du für den Mindestlohn von derzeit 9,19 Euro (Minijob, d.h. brutto = netto) arbeiten gehen kannst ohne etwas ans Amt abführen zu müssen. Das meinte ich mit 2x die Woche ne Stunde Regale auffüllen.

Pro Jahr macht das 1200 Euro - das ergibt einen netten Gaming PC (um mal beim Thema zu bleiben).


----------



## DKK007 (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Als Student kann man auch bis 450 € / Monat verdienen ohne Abgaben.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Mit Erwerbsminderungsrente auch. Vorrausgesetzt sie liegt über der Grundsicherung.


----------



## colormix (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Mit Erwerbsminderungsrente auch. Vorrausgesetzt sie liegt über der Grundsicherung.



Auch  wenn die   Rente unter Grundsicherung liegt  darfst  du was dazu  verdienen ,
 aber  nicht als Hz4 Empfänger  und  Schwarzarbeit würde ich lieber  lassen wenn man erwischt wird,    gibt es Richtig  Ärger ,
aber  ein kleines  Guthaben von einer Bestimmen kleinen Summe darf  auch ein HZ4 Empfänger  auf dem Sparbuch haben  ohne das man davon was abgeben muss, da  gibt es  einen Freibetrag   bis 10.500 €,
wenn Papa und  Mama 600 EU gibt für  den PC ist  das legal und erlaubt .


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



colormix schrieb:


> Auch  wenn die   Rente unter Grundsicherung liegt  darfst  du was dazu  verdienen ,


Aber nicht anrechnungsfrei.


----------



## colormix (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber nicht anrechnungsfrei.



darfst du  mehrt dazu verdienen  weil ja die Rente geringer  ist als wenn man Grundrente bezieht, 
 wenn der  Freibetrag überschnitten wird, wird  immer angerechnet   , 
 du verwechselt das  mit  der  Altersrente .
Bei  der  Erwerbsminderungsrente darfst  du auch nur  eine bestimmte Stunden zahl pro Woche/Monat   dazu  arbeiten das ist   bei der  Altersrente nicht.


----------



## RyzA (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Wenn die Erwerbsminderungsrente über der Grundsicherung liegt (und man nicht aufstocken muß), hat man einen Freibetrag von 450 Euro anrechnungsfrei.



			
				colormix schrieb:
			
		

> Bei der Erwerbsminderungsrente darfst du auch nur eine bestimmte Stunden zahl pro Woche/Monat dazu arbeiten das ist bei der Altersrente nicht.


Das weiß ich.


----------



## colormix (27. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

ok            .


----------



## SurgeonX1 (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Wer H4 ist und gamt bleibt halt meist H4.
Und hat zudem noch hohe Stromkosten.
Wenn dann Gaming mit Gewinnoptionen, aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


----------



## sebgerken (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Wer H4 ist und gamt bleibt halt meist H4.



Ein Kumpel von damals macht auch seit 20 Jahren nichts anderes als zocken. Geld kommt ja pünktlich vom Amt, warum arbeiten gehen. Schade eigentlich um das versaute Leben, denn dumm ist der nicht. 
Zumindest ist eine seiner Hauptsorgen, wie finanziere ich neue Hardware um spiel xx zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## 10jpr (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

@TE deine Frage klingt irgendwie von oben herab also daher nimm das:

Ich hatte mir in der Notstandshilfe (600€ mtl) früher eine PS4 Pro und eine 1,92TB SSD gekauft und zsätzlich einen 49 Zoll FALD (Full Array Local Dimming) TV


----------



## Verruckt-Birdman (29. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Wer H4 ist und gamt bleibt halt meist H4.
> Und hat zudem noch hohe Stromkosten.
> Wenn dann Gaming mit Gewinnoptionen, aber da kenne ich mich nicht aus.


Besser als hohe Bierkosten.


----------



## DasTier81 (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Also in Deutschland arbeitslos zu sein, ist ein wahres Kunststück und zeugt von extremer Faulheit gepaart mit der Skrupellosigkeit auf Kosten anderer (Arbeitender) zu leben. oder einfach nur extreme Dummheit. Ich meine damit jetzt nicht so ein, zwei Monate beim Jobwechsel oder Wohnortwechsel. Sondern dieses jahrelange Parasitentum ohne jedes Reuegefühl das Andere für einen jeden Morgen aufstehen und einem die Wohnung und Essen mit ihrer Arbeit bezahlen.
> 
> Die Bedarfsfälle sind entsprechend geregelt das Luxusgüter wie ein gaming-PC nicht erschwinglich sind. Somit wird man dazu gebracht seinen Arsch aus dem Bett zu bekommen um sich derartige Wünsche erfüllen zu können.
> 
> ...




Da merkt man mal wieder das Deutschland solch ein Asi Staat ist bzw. Mentalität der Deutschen … (bin übrigens selbst einer)  … Keiner Gönnt dem anderen was . Und  diese Aussage "auf kosten anderer Leben " .. Ich hab wo ich noch in Deutschland gewohnt habe immer Lohn/sozial abgaben gehabt ich hätte die auch weiterhin zahlen müssen wenn es keine Arbeitslosen geben würde .
Deutschland Sozial Staat …. würde mich eher um einige Dreiste Politiker Kümmern verdienen teilweise in 1 Monat soviel wie andere in 6monaten und sitzen da blöd rum spielen mit den Handys oder machen ein Nickerchen .  Wo gibt's denn sowas  …. 

Als ich 3 Jahre in DE  arbeitslos war hab ich mir einen PC über Raten gekauft , und klar Jobs gibt's genug nur bin ich mir sicherlich zu schade das ich als Industrie Mech.  irgendwo Flaschen sortiere das wurde mir  leider als einer der wenige Berufe angeboten daher auch kurz drauf nach Österreich ausgewandert ..  Und hab hier ne leitende Stelle in einem Fertigungsunternehmen.

In Oberhausen Hundefutter Fabrik Lager Arbeit standen gefüllte 150 Leute bis draußen und haben gewartet für einen Teilzeit Job bei 7.21 €min. lohn glaub ich wars damals .. soviel da zu .


Sicherlich hast du Recht das man seine Freizeit vielleicht anders in solch einer Situation anders verbringen sollte , aber echt  ? was interessieren mich andere Menschen , bei mir läufts und in Umfeld ist alles gut , Fertig . Sollen die machen was die wollen , wie gesagt Zahlen musst du so oder so … 

LG


----------



## Rolk (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Drei Jahre in Hartz 4 chillen und dann direkt eine leitende Stelle? Na denn.^^


----------



## sebgerken (30. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Als Arbeitsloser bzw hartzer einen PC auf raten war vielleicht einmal. Hat der besagte Kumpel auch mal versucht, keine Chance.


----------



## DasTier81 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Drei Jahre in Hartz 4 chillen und dann direkt eine leitende Stelle? Na denn.^^



Na Na so schnell gings nicht ,  aber innerhalb 5 Jahren hats geklappt(mit einigen Job Wechsel ) . In Österreich (Das wollt ich zunächst auch nicht glauben ) gibt's  mehr Arbeit als Arbeitskräfte bzw Fachkräfte die meisten wollen alle Studieren . Tjo 



sebgerken schrieb:


> Als Arbeitsloser bzw hartzer einen PC auf raten war vielleicht einmal. Hat der besagte Kumpel auch mal versucht, keine Chance.




Geht's nicht mehr ? war glaub ich 2008/2009 Schufa Auskunft muss natürlich gut ausfallen aber zu dem Zeitpunkt gabs kein Problem .


----------



## sebgerken (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Naja, das ist 10 Jahre her...


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sebgerken schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel von damals macht auch seit 20 Jahren nichts anderes als zocken. Geld kommt ja pünktlich vom Amt, warum arbeiten gehen. Schade eigentlich um das versaute Leben, denn dumm ist der nicht.
> Zumindest ist eine seiner Hauptsorgen, wie finanziere ich neue Hardware um spiel xx zum laufen zu bringen.



Na ja,  immer noch besser als sterben gehen ! ^^


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



sinchilla schrieb:


> Also in Deutschland arbeitslos zu sein, ist ein wahres Kunststück und zeugt von extremer Faulheit gepaart mit der Skrupellosigkeit auf Kosten anderer (Arbeitender) zu leben. oder einfach nur extreme Dummheit. Ich meine damit jetzt nicht so ein, zwei Monate beim Jobwechsel oder Wohnortwechsel. Sondern dieses jahrelange Parasitentum ohne jedes Reuegefühl das Andere für einen jeden Morgen aufstehen und einem die Wohnung und Essen mit ihrer Arbeit bezahlen.
> 
> Die Bedarfsfälle sind entsprechend geregelt das Luxusgüter wie ein gaming-PC nicht erschwinglich sind. Somit wird man dazu gebracht seinen Arsch aus dem Bett zu bekommen um sich derartige Wünsche erfüllen zu können.
> 
> ...



Also ganz schöner kranker Menschenhass dieser Post !
Natürlich gibt es diese Faulen !
Die Masse aber ist verarmt, Löhne kaputt, Renten kaputt, Sparer durch EZB enteignet, 2 Mio illegale Zuwanderer, jetzt die Grünen mit Autoindustrie kaputt machen, Wohlstand vernichten !
Arbeitslosenzahlen seit 10 Jahren gelogen, 7 Mio statt 3.

Das Land ist kaputt gemacht und viele können gar nichts dafür !
Viele sind arbeitslos durch illegale Kündigungen, Firmenpleiten etc pp oder durch reinen Raubtierkapitalismus.
Ich selbst würde nie gamen da würde ich eher ein Jahr grübeln wie ich bessere Arbeit finde und Nebenjobs machen,
aber manchen kann man das Gamen nicht verdenken !
Dennoch sollte ein Mensch was arbeiten, egal was, er braucht das auch sonst geht er zugrunde !
Recht auf Arbeit sollte ins GG,
da war die DDR besser als heute Merkels Drecks BRD = DDR 2.0 oder Merkels neues Nazihassdeutschland (Nazi = Hass).

Dazu kommen EU und Globalisierung, da bleiben Millionen Menschen auf der Strecke !  Und es wird immer schlimmer !

Ich für meinen Teil komme aus einem akademischen Beruf, Arbeit 70 h die Woche, 
zeitlebens Mobbing durch Korrupte und Pfuscher da ich direkt schon im Studium top war,
aber mein erster Toparbeitsplatz an der Uni durch einen Betrüger vernichtet wurde.

Und wenn man mit größter Kriminalität an Menschen am Arbeitsplatz zu tun hat, seinen Mund aufmacht etc pp
muss man sehr sehr aufpassen
dass man nicht selbst im Knast, Psychiatrie oder dauerhaft auf der Straße landet.
Siehe Gustl Mollath und Co., diese Gesellschaft ist so dreckig von oben bis unten und es werden 1000e Echte kaputt gemacht.
Wohl dem der einen einfachen Beruf hat, dem geht es gut und er hat wenig Stress.


----------



## RyzA (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Wohl dem der einen einfachen Beruf hat, dem geht es gut und er hat wenig Stress.


Der bekommt aber auch deutlich weniger Geld. Und muß wohlmöglich noch aufstocken.
Und Stress hat er auch. Auch wenn er nicht 70 Stunden die Woche arbeitet.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



RyzA schrieb:


> Der bekommt aber auch deutlich weniger Geld. Und muß wohlmöglich noch aufstocken.
> Und Stress hat er auch. Auch wenn er nicht 70 Stunden die Woche arbeitet.



So ist es ! Da lobe ich mir das Deutschland der 80er. Da war die Welt noch halbwegs normal.
Es muss wohl erst wieder ein Krieg kommen, dass die Menschen normal werden,
Leider wird der nächste der letzte sein.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rolk schrieb:


> Drei Jahre in Hartz 4 chillen und dann direkt eine leitende Stelle? Na denn.^^



Ich bin einmal von der Straße direkt in eine Uniklinik !  Und alles perfekt gelaufen, bis dann raus kam, das der Chef ständig in seinem Zimmer mit einer OÄ gevögelt hat, alle OP Protokolle gefälscht, OP Kataloge gefälscht, verbotene OPs an Privaten nur des Geldes wegen = schwere KV, und alle mitgemacht haben !
Ich wurde dann auffällig weil ich alleine mich auf korrekte Arbeit konzentriere, keine Fehler und immer noch die Menschen und ihren Psychen im Blick habe = das ist mein Lebenssinn und Aufgabe,
dann war Schluss !

Wie kann man nur so dumm sein und moralisch und ernsthaft !


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Gibt es für deine Behauptungen irgendwelche Nachweise??
Nachrichten zum Gerichtsprozess o.ä.?


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gibt es für deine Behauptungen irgendwelche Nachweise??
> Nachrichten zum Gerichtsprozess o.ä.?



OT:

Was für eine Drecksfrage !  Es gibt in Deutschland jedes Jahr mehr als 20 000 Tote durch Kunstfehler und noch mehr Beschädigte. Ich hasse die Leute die andauernd beschönigen und lügen und dann noch den Echten in den Rücken fallen !

Ich habe zudem keine Behauptungen aufgestellt, sondern alles selbst gesehen ! 
Analog zu einem Chefarzt in Wuppertal Unfallchirurgie 90er Jahre der 10 Jahre in Haft kam dann Hunderte verbotene OPs an Privatpatienten und natürlich nur an denen des Geldes wegen !

Vor Haftantritt hat das Schwein sich erhängt.

Aber alle Mitwisser und Mitmacher wurden nicht angeklagt, obwohl die bei den OPs dabei waren, standen natürlich auf dem OP Protokoll.
Die arbeiten noch heute da, 
und haben alle massiv Blut an ihren Händen.

So in dem Fall oben auch.  Viele haben da Karriere mit Blut gemacht und sind jetzt woanders selbst Chefs. Von keinem dieser würde ich mich operieren lassen !

Solche Sachen gehen quer durch Deutschland, die Insider wissen das alles.
Aber das Volk ist zu dumm sich zu informieren, besser TV gucken, abhängen und Bier saufen.
Am Ende fallen sie sogar noch den Echten in den Rücken.
Das kenne ich hundertfach. Daher tue ich auch für niemanden mehr was, die sollen selbst klar kommen, sterben gehen oder herumschreien.
Immer nur profitieren und selbst nichts tun.

Man kann auch mal googeln nach Wegberg / Krankenhaus / Skandal / PD Pier. Auch so ein Fall. Eine KS hat alles aufgedeckt. Viele Ärzte in U-Haft damals.
Der Typ
hat 100e verbotene OPs gemacht, teils Darmkrebs operiert wo kein Krebs war, sondern nur Polypen.
Ich kenne diese Typen, an der Uni gepuscht, schnelle Karriere, nie Fehler zugeben, dann reine Narzissten, 
pfuschen ohne Ende,  den Hals an Geld nicht voll kriegen etc pp
Das ist eher Standard in Deutschland mittlerweile.

Der Pier hat auch bei Sepsis Zitronensaft i.v. und in offene Bäuche gespritzt ! Als Chirurg aus Magdeburg.  Hat er angeblich von Indianern gelernt !
Alles real !

Aus diesem Grund auch meine Signatur und anderen erlebten Sachen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ja und?
Man kann auf Fragen trotzdem vernünftig antworten.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Man kann auf Fragen trotzdem vernünftig antworten.



Ich bin von solchen Sachen mehrfach und maximal existentiell und auch aktuell betroffen, da kann ich nicht anders !
Ist das reale Leben jeden Tag, und auch existentiell bedrohlich, da kann ich teilweise nicht mal mehr darüber nachdenken ! Daher !


----------



## Poulton (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Verkommt dieses Forum immer mehr zu einem Stammtisch labiler Seelen?


----------



## SurgeonX1 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Poulton schrieb:


> Verkommt dieses Forum immer mehr zu einem Stammtisch labiler Seelen?



In Deinem Fall eher zu einem StT kranker Mobber !


----------



## fotoman (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Aber das Volk ist zu dumm sich zu informieren,  besser TV gucken, abhängen und Bier saufen.


Mit Bezug auf die  Ausganghsfrage ist es eher "Abhängen und Spielen".



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> So ist es ! Da lobe ich mir das Deutschland der 80er. Da war die Welt noch halbwegs normal.


Stimmt,  damals hat man anscheinend noch etwas vernünftiges gelernt, von dem die  Leute (egal, ob Handwerk oder Studium) auch heute noch leben können. Mobbing und Korruption gibt es schon immer.



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Renten kaputt,


Die waren schon immer für die Leute kaputt, die nicht jahrzehntelang mit einer Vollzeit-Beschäftigung einzahlen konnten. Das war in den von Dir erwähnten 1980ern im Westen aber meist weniger kritisch, da es damals noch (mehr order weniger) intakte Familien gab. Wer schon damals als Alleinerzieher nur halbtags arbeiten musste, hat am Ende auch keine auskömmliche Rente erhalten.



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> jetzt die Grünen mit Autoindustrie kaputt machen, Wohlstand vernichten !


Klar, die Autoindustrie macht sich ja nicht selber kaputt. So extremst Ideenlos, wie sie trotz (vermutlich eher wegen) ihrer Lobbyarbeit ist, verwundert es eher, dass sie derzeit noch Autos verkaufen können. Aber am Diesel-Skandal ist ja nur die Politik Schuld (ist sie sogar, weil sie viel zu lange weggeschaut haben).



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Dennoch sollte ein Mensch was arbeiten, egal was, er braucht das auch sonst geht er zugrunde !


Ich bin trotz guter und interessanter Arbeitsstelle froh, wenn ich irgendwann ohne allzu große Abzüge in den Vorruhestand gehen kann. Alleine schon, um hoffentlich noch noch mit (offiziell) 67 gehen können anstatt bis 70 oder 75 arbeiten zu müssen (Bestandsschutz gab es in Deutschland ja noch nicht).

Auch im Vorruhestand habe ich immer noch ein Recht auf Arbeit, da auch Selbstständigkeit zur Arbeit zählt. Einzig Zuverdienstgrenzen werden bei mir, wie auch hier bei Hartz4 und dem Gamer-PC, den Sinn von entlohnter Arbeit bis zur Regelaltersgrenze einschränken.


----------



## kero81 (31. Oktober 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal die Behauptung in den Raum, das 90% der Hartz4er einfach nur Faul sind und kein Bock haben zu arbeiten. Wenn man Hartz4 bekommt, sollte ein Gaming PC die kleinste SOrge sein, aber da gäbe es whrscheinlich noch viel mehr was bei so Leuten (vor allem in der Erziehung) falsch gelaufen ist!


----------



## RNG_AGESA (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal die Behauptung in den Raum, das 90% der Hartz4er einfach nur Faul sind und kein Bock haben zu arbeiten. Wenn man Hartz4 bekommt, sollte ein Gaming PC die kleinste SOrge sein, aber da gäbe es whrscheinlich noch viel mehr was bei so Leuten (vor allem in der Erziehung) falsch gelaufen ist!



grundsicherung ist vorrangig für kranke menschen vorgesehen und davon gibt es unfassbar viele! ältere semester mit 30jahren berufserfahrung sind eigentlich nicht mehr vermittelbar, ausnahmen gibt es zum glück. es gibt natürlich auch gesunde die jung sind aber keinen schulabschluß haben oder berufsausbildung, keine interessen und auch kein hobby. das gemüse möchte dann einfach niemand einstellen, auch nicht als bauhelfer. aber es gibt auch gebildete arbeitslose die zb. tiere pflegen oder es mit kindererziehung übertreiben. faule wohl auch aber die sind im promillebereich


----------



## RyzA (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal die Behauptung in den Raum, das 90% der Hartz4er einfach nur Faul sind und kein Bock haben zu arbeiten.


Hast du für deine Behauptung Belege?
Dir ist ja klar was 90% bedeuten?
Das der Großteil oder fast alle Hartzer faul sind.
Schon sehr diskriminierend.


----------



## Mottekus (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Aber man könnte z.B. eine Vermögenssteuer einführen und damit unsere Schulen und Universitäten fördern, oder?
> 
> 
> Was meinst Du denn, was ein Hartz IV Empfänger von seinem Regelsatz pro Monat sparen kann?
> ...



Ich wollte nur eine kleinen Hinweis anbringen. Da das RBEG seit 2016 nicht erneuert wurde  ist die Regelbedarfsstufen-Fortschreibungsverordnung 2019 anzuwenden. Wir sind also bei der Regelbedarfsstufe 1 nicht bei 394 €, sondern bei mittlerweile 424€.

Wobei ich behaupte das es auch da schwierig ist Geld zu sparen. Wenn man sich also die einzelnen Posten anschaut, ist das schon wirklich traurig welche Zahlen für gewisse Posten aufgerufen werden.


----------



## Poulton (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Könnte man das Thema bitte schließen, bevor das hier noch mehr ausufert und sich immer neue Abgründe auftun? Der TE hat sich seit Wochen im Thema nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet und die Eingangsfrage, ob es für den schmalen Taler möglich ist, einen spieletauglichen PC zusammenzubauen, ist eigentlich schon vor Seiten positiv beantwortet wurden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> ....


Aus Deinen Beiträgen hört man eine Menge Verzweifelung heraus. Aber ja, die Umverteilung von unten nach oben wird immer dramatischer. Und dagegen muss langsam etwas passieren, bevor es die Gesellschaft zerreist und Lebensbedingungen für alle wieder merklich schlechter werden. Alleine die Cum Ex Betrüger haben uns alle in den letzten zehn Jahren um 50 Milliarden betrogen. Das wären jedes Jahr fünf Milliarden mehr für Polizei und Bildung gewesen.

Aber der deutsche Wähler will es so. Er trat immer nach unten und macht es jetzt wieder. Wenn ich 25% AfD Wähler in Thoringen sehe, könnte ich Kotzen. Auch Du erwähnst als einem angeblich wichtigen Grund Kriegflüchtlinge, die im Rahmen der KSZE Forderungen aufgenommen wurden. Da ist niemand illegal. Und diese Menschen sind auch nicht verantwortlich für die von Dir aufgezählten Auswüchse. 

Auch Du fällst auf die völlig unbedeutende Zahl der "Arbeitslosen" herein. Viel bedeutender ist die Anzahl der Erwerbstätigen und die steigt und steigt und steigt. Heute arbeiten prozentual fast so viele Frauen wie Männer, noch in den siebziger gab es kaum beschäftigte Frauen. Es wurden in den letzten dreißig Jahren ca 15 Millionen zusätzliche Jobs geschaffen. Aber das will ja niemand sehen. 

Wie sind Deine Lösungen, um die Gesellschaft wiueder gerechter zu machen und die immer größer werdenden Unterschiede von arm und reich zu reduzieren? "Das Problem" sind 45 Familien, die soviel besitzen wie die untere Hälfte der Gesellschaft. Das Problem ist das eine obere Prozent, denen 90% des Vernögens gehören. An der Stelle kann und muss man nicht sinnvoller Besteuerung ansetzen. Nicht damit, den Mittelstand weiter auszupressen und am unteren Ende Menschen in unwürdigen Zuständen leben zu lassen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Könnte man das Thema bitte schließen


Ich unterstütze diesen Vorschlag


----------



## SurgeonX1 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



kero81 schrieb:


> Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal die Behauptung in den Raum, das 90% der Hartz4er einfach nur Faul sind und kein Bock haben zu arbeiten. Wenn man Hartz4 bekommt, sollte ein Gaming PC die kleinste SOrge sein, aber da gäbe es whrscheinlich noch viel mehr was bei so Leuten (vor allem in der Erziehung) falsch gelaufen ist!



Echt krank ! Es gibt in diesem Land Millionen arme leidende Menschen, die nichts dafür können.
Und die charakterlich oft 100 mal besser sind als alle anderen zusammen !


----------



## SurgeonX1 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Warum sollte das Thema geschlossen werden ?? Wen stört das ?? Doch  nur die, die ihre Meinung anderen aufdrücken wollen und dann schnell Schluss machen wollen !


----------



## SurgeonX1 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Auch Du fällst auf die völlig unbedeutende Zahl der "Arbeitslosen" herein. Viel bedeutender ist die Anzahl der Erwerbstätigen und die steigt und steigt und steigt. Heute arbeiten prozentual fast so viele Frauen wie Männer, noch in den siebziger gab es kaum beschäftigte Frauen. Es wurden in den letzten dreißig Jahren ca 15 Millionen zusätzliche Jobs geschaffen. Aber das will ja niemand sehen.



Echt jetzt ?? Das Ganze ist eine reine Lüge der Regierung !
Angeblich sogar bald Vollbeschäftigung wie unter Adolf !
Die Löhne sind so schlecht, dass man oft kaum von Lohn sprechen kann !
Und dieser Regierung kann man eh kaum noch trauen, in nichts !
Sie lügen fast nur noch !
Und wenn alle die Wahrheit wüßten, würde es umgehend einen Bürgerkrieg geben !
Und über AfD und Co. sollte man besser nicht lästern !
Es ist auch da nicht alle ok, aber bei den anderen noch viel weniger !
Die meisten Politiker sind eh Betrüger !
Da schätze ich mir die normalen einfachen Arbeiter und Menschen, die ich für 1000 mal besser halte.
Und die deutsche Regierung und BT sind dermaßen aufgebläht und immer mehr Faule wollen da rein, damit sie nicht arbeiten müssen !
Aber sie quälen die Arbeiter und die Menschen !
Sie haben den Menschen zu dienen und nicht umgekehrt.
Am besten schafft man das alles ab, 
auch Parteien, nur noch eine Minimalregierung aus Fachleuten.
Oder eine Monarchie eines Despoten, der aber absolut sauber sein muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Doch  nur die, die ihre Meinung anderen aufdrücken wollen und dann schnell Schluss machen wollen !


Den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Lüge kennst Du?

Wenn Du "Die Wahrheit" kennst, sage und belege sie.
Was Du betreibst ist übliches absurdes Vorgehen der
AfD Politiker. Angst schaffen, Feindbild aufbauen und
sich als Heilsbringer aufführen. Das ist durchschaubar
und lächerlich. Lösungsansätze? Keine

Hast Du über Verschwörungstheorien hinaus etwas
Fundiertes zu sagen?

Dass der Neokapitalismus Armut schafft, ist das eine,
dass der Ausverkauf der Infrastruktur verboten gehört,
ebenso. Viele vergessen trotzdem, wie es um Deutschland
stand, nachdem die Ära Kohl zu Ende war. Es war abgewirt-
schaftet. Das Schröder über das Ziel hinaus schoss, ist das
eine. Es reichen eine handvoll Stellschrauben, um wieder 
alle am Wachstum teilhaben zu lassen.


----------



## Duke711 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*

Ertaunlich wieviele Forumsbenutzer sich hier freiwillig als dummer deutscher Michel bekunden, der nichts kapiert hat, gut zu wissen. Brot und Spiele für den blöden Mob.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Duke711 schrieb:


> Ertaunlich wieviele Forumsbenutzer sich hier freiwillig als dummer deutscher Michel bekunden, der nichts kapiert hat, gut zu wissen. Brot und Spiele für den blöden Mob.


Genau das gibt die AfD dem dummen Michel und der hängt an den Lippen der Lügner. 

So weit sind wir schon wieder

_"... Der Dresdner Stadtrat hat in der sächsischen Landeshauptstadt den  "Nazinotstand" ausgerufen. In dem mehrheitlich verabschiedeten Beschluss  argumentierten die Stadträte, dass "antidemokratische,  antipluralistische, menschenfeindliche und rechtsextremistische  Einstellungen und Taten bis hin zu Gewalt in Dresden immer stärker offen zu Tage treten". ... "_
Dresden: Stadtrat ruft "Nazinotstand" aus


----------



## SurgeonX1 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Den Unterschied zwischen Meinung und Lüge kennst Du?
> 
> Wenn Du "Die Wahrheit" kennst, sage und belege sie.
> Was Du betreibst ist übliches absurdes Vorgehen der
> ...



Ich bin nicht AfD. Ich identifiziere mich mit keiner Partei, und Parteien und Politik sind schon immer Dreck für mich gewesen.


----------



## SurgeonX1 (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Genau das gibt die AfD dem dummen Michel und der hängt an den Lippen der Lügner.
> 
> So weit sind wir schon wieder
> 
> ...



Den Hass kann ich nicht ab !  Es ist klar, dass das nicht alles Nazis sind ! Nazis sind per definitionem reine Hitleranhänger !
Völkisch und rein national, andere hassend !
Das ist aber nicht der Fall !
Der Mensch braucht seine Wohnung, sein Umfeld, seine Werte.
Wenn er zuviel mit Fremden und Fremden überflutet wird, geht er automatisch auf die Barrikaden !
Und man kann aus D auch keine vereinigten Staaten von Amerika machen,
denn die sind über Jahrhunderte gewachsen.
Auch aus Europa nicht.  Das versucht man aber !
Das verstört die Menschen.
Psychologisch gesehen braucht ein Mensch feste Strukturen.
So funktioniert seine Psyche.
Wenn man diese zerstört, auflöst, und auch Millionen Immigranten = keine Kriegsflüchtlinge, denn das sind nur wenige reinholt, 
denen Geld gibt und die eigenen Leute hungern und schlechte Löhne haben,
werden diese überall auf die Straße gehen, in anderen Ländern auch !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Nazis sind per definitionem reine Hitleranhänger !


Was faselst Du? Die immer gleiche, absurde und dumme Definition der AfDler. Und wie zu erwarten, kein einziger Lösungsansatz

Ist doch völlig egal wie man Demokratie- und Menschenfeine nennt. Ob Nazi, Neonazi, Neunazi, Faschist, Pegidist, NSAfDler, Dumpfbacke, völkischer Nationalist oder was auch immer. Niemand braucht solche Menschen in unserem Staate, niemand und für nichts. Sie lösen kein einziges Problem, einzig mit Ausgrenzung, mit Hass und mit Gewalttaten erzeugen sie Probleme. 

Such Dir andere Spielkameraden, mir ist das zu blöd


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. November 2019)

*AW: Hartz4 und PC-Gaming – lässt sich das vereinbaren?*



SurgeonX1 schrieb:


> Warum sollte das Thema geschlossen werden ??



Weil die Posts mit dem Thema schon lange nichts mehr zu tun haben und der Threadersteller schon lange weg ist.
Ist auch ein Paradebeispiel für Godwins Law der Thread. 

--> closed.


----------

